# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الطريق الأيسر إلى حياة نَكِدَةٍ أعْسر ...

## أم هانئ

الحمد لله الذي هدانا والصلاة والسلام على مصطفانا وبعد :

من باب: ذكّر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين 

ننقل لكم - إن شاء الله - في موضوعنا هذا وقائع
حقيقية حدثت وتحدث وستحدث إلى ما شاء الله 

نكتب بعضا من الأمثال لا نروم أعيانا بل ما يعنينا أفعالا

 فـهي منّا محض تذكرة عساها إذا منّ الإله نافعة 
أو تعيــــها أذن واعيـــــــــــ  ــة ...

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> الحمد لله الذي هدانا والصلاة والسلام على مصطفانا وبعد :
> 
> 
> من باب: ذكّر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين  
> ننقل لكم - إن شاء الله - في موضوعنا هذا وقائع
> حقيقية حدثت وتحدث وستحدث إلى ما شاء الله  
> نكتب بعضا من الأمثال لا نروم أعيانا بل ما يعنينا أفعالا 
> فـهي منّا محض تذكرة عساها إذا منّ الإله نافعة 
> أو تعيــــها أذن واعيـــــــــــ  ــة ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختنا الكريمه أم هانئ, لو صرحتي بالهداية التي من الله أليس من الأفضل لأنه في كتاب الله قال (انا هديناه السبيل اما شاكرا واما كفورا), فقد تكون الهداية لغير الاسلام, ارجو التصحيح ان كان كلامي فيه خطأ وبارك الله فيك والله أعلم.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أختنا الكريمه أم هانئ, لو صرحتي بالهداية التي من الله أليس من الأفضل لأنه في كتاب الله قال (انا هديناه السبيل اما شاكرا واما كفورا), فقد تكون الهداية لغير الاسلام, ارجو التصحيح ان كان كلامي فيه خطأ وبارك الله فيك والله أعلم.


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 
عذرا فالحق لم أستطع فهم مقصدكم الكريم كما ينبغي 
وعلّ ذلك يرجع لمعرفتي طبيعة الموضوع بينما
لا أظن - أحسن الله إليكم-أنكم يمكن أن تكونوا أصبتم في توقعه

- وعلى كل حال سأضع مشاركة ليتضح ما أردناه فإن بقي الإشكال بعدُ
علكم تتفضلون علينا بإيضاحه .

----------


## أم هانئ

( 1 )



العروسان يخرجان بعد عدة أيام من الزواج يقصدان مكانا ما
الطريق طويلـــــــــــ  ــــــــة ...

الزوج ما إن خرجا وركبا السيارة إلا وبدأ يراجع ورده من القرآن 

الزوجة صامتة مقدرة شديد حرصه على التلاوة....

الزوج استغرق الطريق بكامله في التلاوة فلما وصلا :
- ذهب هو لمكان الرجال
- وذهبت هي لمكان النساء 

.... و مرت ساعات وحان وقت الرحيل

اصطحب الزوج عروسه منقلبينِ لبيتهما
فما إن استقرا في السيارة إلا وبدأ
يتلو المزيد من الآيات ....

الزوجة صامتة في غيظ !!!
تصبّر نفسها الآن يُنهي ويكلمني ...
فلما نزلا من السيارة ليقطعا باقي الطريق سيرا 
فإذا بالزوج مستمر في التلاوة ... !!!

*- هنا قاطعته العروس بغيظ :
بارك الله فيك ألا تحدثني قليلا ؟ ألم تكتف من التلاوة بعدُ !!!

- وكأنه بُوغِتَ بكلماتها تلك 
فوقف في الطريق ، وقد تلون وجهه بحمرة الغضب ، ورفع صوته قائلا لها :

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ... أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
أتكرهين القرآن مثل الشيطان !!!

جذب بقوله وفعله ذلك بعض الأنظار ....

- فلم تنطق البنيّة ، وسبقت في الطريق مكلومة باكية

- فإذا به يلحق بها قائلا : فيم تريدين أن نتحدث ؟

*-فقالت باكية : فضلا انس الأمر وأتم ما كنت تفعل ...

- فقال متصبرا متغيضا : ماذا تريدين تحديدا ؟!

قالت وقد زاد بكاؤها : 
ها قد تحدثنا في الطريق نتعارك ، ألا كان حديثا طيبا بتوافق ... غفر الله لك 

فأجاب دهشا : غفر الله لي أنا ... لي أنا !!!

هكذا النســـــــــــ  ــاء
هداكن الله وتركها وذهب لحاجة ...................

----------


## أم هانئ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أختنا الكريمه أم هانئ, لو صرحتي بالهداية التي من الله أليس من الأفضل لأنه في كتاب الله قال (انا هديناه السبيل اما شاكرا واما كفورا), فقد تكون الهداية لغير الاسلام, ارجو التصحيح ان كان كلامي فيه خطأ وبارك الله فيك والله أعلم.


قالت لي أخت فاضلة أنكم تقصدون قولنا : الحمد لله الذي هدانا والصلاة ....

فإن كان الأمر كذلك : فلا أراه  مجانبا للصواب ؛ حيث السياق يوضح نوع الهداية

وقد قال تعالى : ( فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ ) النحل / 36

لم يقيدها لفظا سبحانه بالهداية للإسلام 

قال تعالى : ( إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ *أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي* مَنْ *يَشَاءُ* 
*وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ ) القصص / 56*

لم يقيدها لفظا سبحانه بالهداية للإسلام 

وقد جاء في الحديث الصحيح : اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت .....

لم يقل اللهم : اهدنا للإسلام فيمن هديتهم إليه .

الشاهد أحسن الله إليكم :

أنه يمكن ذكر الهداية دون تقييدها لفظا إذا كان المعنى واضحا لا لبس فيه .
هذا ما بدا لي والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

فإن كان عندكم أو غيركم ما يصوّب لنا هذا فليتفضل ويتحفنا به مشكورا مأجورا .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لاتلقي اللوم على الرجل فقط, فالمسؤولية على الاثنين, كان الأولى بها أن تبين له أنه لكل مقام مقال وتتناصح معه بالتي هي أحسن أليس كذلك أختنا الكريمة, اذا كان الموضوع يحتمل الأخذ والرد بيننا وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لاتلقي اللوم على الرجل فقط, فالمسؤولية على الاثنين, كان الأولى بها أن تبين له أنه لكل مقام مقال وتتناصح معه بالتي هي أحسن أليس كذلك أختنا الكريمة, اذا كان الموضوع يحتمل الأخذ والرد بيننا وجزاك الله خيرا.


بارك الله فيكم وهل ألقيتُ اللوم على أحد ؟!

ألم أقل نحن نتحدث عن الفعل لا الفاعل 

فلسنا أحسن الله إليكم بصدد إطلاق الأحكام على أحد ألبتة

فقط نقص ما حدث ويحدث وسيحدث بصدق ولينتفع من شاء

بما شاء .

----------


## أشجعي

موضوعٌ فريد.
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء , ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المعتبرين بقصص غيرنا.

وفي هذه القصة ,أرى أن اللوم على الزوج -قليل العقل- وحده.
ومن باب الشيء بالشيء يذكر , -أقصد الحياة النكدة-
أرى أن أكثر نسبة زوجات نكديات في العالم العربي تتمركز في الخليج والخليجيات.
ولا أعمم طبعاً.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بوركت أم هانئ

موضوع طيب 


حقا إنه زوج مثالي وزوجة نكدية !!!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللوم هنا على الزوج !!!
وبصفة أقل على الزوجة .
لو أنه رد عليها بلطف وحكمة ، لكان افضل .
لكل مقام مقال .
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكِ الله خيرا و باركك أختنا أم هانئ
و أسأل الله أن ينفع بما سطرتِه و أن يحسّن أخلاقنا

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> بارك الله فيكم وهل ألقيتُ اللوم على أحد ؟!
> 
> ألم أقل نحن نتحدث عن الفعل لا الفاعل 
> 
> فلسنا أحسن الله إليكم بصدد إطلاق الأحكام على أحد ألبتة
> 
> فقط نقص ما حدث ويحدث وسيحدث بصدق ولينتفع من شاء
> 
> بما شاء .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بيان أيهما مخطئ ليس فيه الكلام على الأعيان لأن الرجل والمرأة مبهمين, وأنا لاأشجع من يعيب على الرجل كثيرا لأن الغالب من الرجال والنساء لايهتمون بقراءة القرآن وأنا منهم, لكن نحتاج الى ترشيد الموضوع فنقول للرجل لكل مقام فعال ولم تصب فيما فعلته, ثم اذا أخذ الرجل المرأة لفسحة فهل من اللائق أن تكون هي في مكان وهو في مكان بل الأفضل أن يكون المكان يجمعهما بضوابطه الشرعية, وكذلك المرأة تتأنى مع زوجها لأنها حياة ستقضيها معه, الموضوع طيب فتح لنا أبواب كثيرة, أسأل الله أن يبارك في كاتبه والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم هانئ

( 2 )


يومــــــــــــ  ا مـــــــــــا ...

عنّ للزوجة أن ترسل رسالة على الجوال
بضع كلمات طيبات لزوجها أثناء الدوام .



انتظرت أن يرد عليها برسالة أحسن أو حتى مثلها
ولكنه لم يفعل أيها !!!

فأمّلت أن يشكرها في المساء ...

- وعاد الزوج من الدوام ولم يعلق على رسالتها بفعل أو كلام 
...!!!

- فحدثت نفسها : تُرى هل وصلته رسالتي ؟!

- فلما همّ أن يأوي إلى الفراش سألته على استحياء :
ألم تصلك رسالة مني ؟

- فأجابها بابتسامة ساخرة : بلى وصلتني تلك الرسالة...

وحينها فقط علمت لمَ أدفع كثيرا من أجل جوّالك ...!

هكذا النساء هداكن الله ....!!!



وأعقب كلماته تلك بأن اندس في الفراش ونام 

أما هي فلم تنم و التزمت السكون التام ... !

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *- هنا قاطعته العروس بغيظ :





> بارك الله فيك ألا تحدثني قليلا ؟ ألم تكتف من التلاوة بعدُ !!!


 أحسن الله تعالى إليكم ، وبارك فيكم ،،
كلمة عظيمة جدًا من العروس ، 
والواجب عليها إنها تفرح بأنها تزوجت من زوج صالح يتق الله عز وجل ،
والأخطر في الأمر : هو عملها القلبي " الغيظ " على ماذا ؟ على تلاوة القرآن الكريم ؟!
شىء عظيم ، مهما كانت الدوافع والأسباب لا ينبغي أبدًا لمسلم أن ينفر قلبه ويحمل الغيظ على رجل يتلوا آيات الله البينات ، وكان عليها أن تتأدب مع كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ، خاصة وإن هذا أمر عادي ويحدث لكثير من الناس ، لأنهم يستغلون السفر أو ركوب السيارات والحافلات لقراءة القرآن الكريم ، وكيف يكلمها أصلا وهو في وسائل المواصلات ؟! ليس من اللائق أن يكلم الرجل زوجته في وسائل المواصلات .

----------


## أشجعي

> أحسن الله تعالى إليكم ، وبارك فيكم ،،
> كلمة عظيمة جدًا من العروس ، 
> والواجب عليها إنها تفرح بأنها تزوجت من زوج صالح يتق الله عز وجل ،
> والأخطر في الأمر : هو عملها القلبي " الغيظ " على ماذا ؟ على تلاوة القرآن الكريم ؟!
> شىء عظيم ، مهما كانت الدوافع والأسباب لا ينبغي أبدًا لمسلم أن ينفر قلبه ويحمل الغيظ على رجل يتلوا آيات الله البينات ، وكان عليها أن تتأدب مع كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ، خاصة وإن هذا أمر عادي ويحدث لكثير من الناس ، لأنهم يستغلون السفر أو ركوب السيارات والحافلات لقراءة القرآن الكريم ، وكيف يكلمها أصلا وهو في وسائل المواصلات ؟! ليس من اللائق أن يكلم الرجل زوجته في وسائل المواصلات .


يقال لكل مقامٍ مقال , وواضح أن الغيض ليس من قراءة القرآن يا أخي ! , بل الغيظ كان من تجاهل الزوج الأرعن زوجته طول مدة السفر الطويل , ولا يخفى عليك حديث سلمان وأبو الدرداء. :
".....فَزَارَ سَلْمَانُ أَبَا الدَّرْدَاءِ فَرَأَى أُمَّ الدَّرْدَاءِ مُتَبَذِّلَةً فَقَالَ لَهَا مَا شَأْنُكِ قَالَتْ أَخُوكَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ....إلى قوله.... 
وَلِأَهْلِكَ عَلَيْكَ حَقًّا فَأَعْطِ كُلَّ ذِي حَقٍّ حَقَّهُ..."
وقلت أرعن لتشبيهه -الغبي- زوجته بالشيطان!!

فهل من ينكر الصلاة على النبي بعد الأذان يكره الصلاة على النبي ؟؟
وهل من ينكر الأذان الموحد يكره الأذان ؟؟
وهل من ينكر تشغيل أشرطة القرآن قبل كل أذان على السماعات الخارجية يكره القرآن؟؟
والأمثلة كثيرة طبعا , وأظن ان الشاهد وصل.

والأمر العجيب الذي أراه انا هو استنكاره قولها "غفر الله لك"
" غفر لي أنا"؟؟؟؟ أنا ؟؟؟
ما شاء الله , تضايق من الدعاء وكأنه قد جاوز القنطرة , وكأن الدعاء أصبح عتابا !



> كيف يكلمها أصلا وهو في وسائل المواصلات ؟!


بسيطة , كما فتح فمه وقرأ , يفتح فمه ويتحدث.



> ليس من اللائق أن يكلم الرجل زوجته في وسائل المواصلات .


!!!!!
هما في سيارة لوحدهما فما هو غير اللائق ؟ "غفر الله لك" : )

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرًا أم هانئ .




> والأمر العجيب الذي أراه انا هو استنكاره قولها "غفر الله لك"
> " غفر لي أنا"؟؟؟؟ أنا ؟؟؟
> ما شاء الله , تضايق من الدعاء وكأنه قد جاوز القنطرة , وكأن الدعاء أصبح عتابا !


جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم و نفع بكم أخي الفاضل المفضال أشجعيّ .

المفهوم الآن من الدعاء بـ " غفر الله لك " , و " عفا الله عنك " ونحوها من الدعوات الإشارة أو التلميح إلى وجود مؤاخذات على الشخص الآخر من باب التقريع .

قال الله تعالى :{*عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ* لِمَ *أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ* } قال قتادة : عاتبه كما تسمعون ا,هـ , و هو عتاب لطيف لمن تأمل فما أكرم ربنا جلّ وعلا , - وكما قلتَ - و من غير المقبول أن تأنفها نفس من قيلت له ولو على سبيل التوبيخ , وما أحوجنا لعفو الله و مغفرته و تجاوزه .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم آمين

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الأخت أم هانئ ـ وفقها الله ومتّعها بالعلم والعمل الصالح ـ تجيدُ بثَّ دقائق مُهمات الأمور والوعظ عبر هذه القصص المعبرة المتكررة المُشاهَدة ؛ فجزاها الله خيرًا وزادها مِنْ فضله وعطائه ؛ ذاك أنّ وعظ القصّة ـ خلافًا للوعظ المباشر ـ يظلّ حيًّا في النّفس ، دائمَ الاستحضار ..

واختيارها وانتقاؤها دقيقٌ وثمينٌ ، فكم مِنْ قاذف لكلمةٍ أو فاعلٍ لفعل كهذا ، غير مُبالٍ بعواقب ما يترك في نفسية الآخر (أقلها التثبيط والإحباط .. إلى غير ذلك) ، وهي وإن كانتْ أمورًا يراها بعض النّاس صغيرة إلا أنّ تأثيرها فعّال في الحياة الأسرية ..

بارككِ الرّحمن وأثلج صدركِ ، وطهّر مِنَ الآثام سِرّكِ وجهركِ .. آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تذكرت أن القصة الأولى شبيهة بقصة عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص مع زوجه!

عندما قام الليل وتركها فاشتكت لأبيه فشكاه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وكذلك قصة المرأة التي شكت لعمر بن الخطاب وقالت إن زوجي صوام قوام!

----------


## أم هانئ

( 3 )


- الزوج لزوجته : فضلا استعدي لنذهب مع الأولاد عند خالتي .

- الزوجة بهدوء : لا لن أذهب إلى هناك ، فإن أردتَ اصطحاب الأولاد 
دوني فلا بأس أعدهم لك في الحال .

- الزوج في دهشة : لم لن تذهبي معنا ؟!

- الزوجة : لا أحب الذهاب إلى هناك ....

- الزوج متغيظا ؟ لم تجيبي ما السبب ....؟

- الزوجة بتصبر وضجر : لأنكم تجلسون في اختلاط وأنا أتأثم حتى وإن اعتزلت مجلسكم ...
هل أقنعتك ....

- الزوج بغيظ : وإن أمرتك بما خوله الله لي من حق عليك أن تأتي معي ؟

- الزوجة بقوة مدافعة : لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق

- الزوج مستسلما يرفع شكواه إلى الله يتوعدها : لن أسامحك ...

- الزوجة بدهشة : عجبا وهل فعلتُ ما يحتاج لمسامحة !!!

- اصطبغ وجه الزوج بالحمرة الشديدة و قبل أن يخرج غاضبا :
الله المستعان .. الله المستعان ...

** لاحقا اتصل الزوج بأهل زوجته يشكوها ويقص ما حدث ثم يترجى الأهل قائلا : 
فضلا قولوا لها : ألا تجيبني بلا لن أفعل ، يمكنها أن ترفض 
ولا تفعل ما لا ترغب ولكن بأسلوب ألطف مما تفعل فضلا فضلا فضلا ..

* لما عاتب الأهل الزوجة وأعلموها بما طلبه زوجها قالت في دهشة : 
وما الفارق مادمت في الأخير لن أفعل ما لا أرغب به !!!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> يقال لكل مقامٍ مقال , وواضح أن الغيض ليس من قراءة القرآن يا أخي ! , بل الغيظ كان من تجاهل الزوج الأرعن زوجته طول مدة السفر الطويل , ولا يخفى عليك حديث سلمان وأبو الدرداء. :
> ".....فَزَارَ سَلْمَانُ أَبَا الدَّرْدَاءِ فَرَأَى أُمَّ الدَّرْدَاءِ مُتَبَذِّلَةً فَقَالَ لَهَا مَا شَأْنُكِ قَالَتْ أَخُوكَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ....إلى قوله.... 
> وَلِأَهْلِكَ عَلَيْكَ حَقًّا فَأَعْطِ كُلَّ ذِي حَقٍّ حَقَّهُ..."
> وقلت أرعن لتشبيهه -الغبي- زوجته بالشيطان!!
> 
> فهل من ينكر الصلاة على النبي بعد الأذان يكره الصلاة على النبي ؟؟
> وهل من ينكر الأذان الموحد يكره الأذان ؟؟
> وهل من ينكر تشغيل أشرطة القرآن قبل كل أذان على السماعات الخارجية يكره القرآن؟؟
> والأمثلة كثيرة طبعا , وأظن ان الشاهد وصل.
> ...


وفقك الله تعالى ،،
العبرة بالقصة كما ذكرت ففيها : أن الزوج والزوجة في السيارة فإن كان يراجع من غير قراءة في المصحف الشريف فيصح أن يقال أنهما في سيارة خاصة ، وإن كان غريب أن يقود الرجل السيارة وهو يتلوا القرآن ، لم اجربها صراحة الله أعلم بها . 
وعلى فرض إن كان يراجع فوجب على الزوجة أن تستمع وتنصت لكلام الله عز وجل ولا ينفر قلبها ، ماذا تريد هي ؟!
إنه يحكي معها في أمور الدنيا وكيت وكيت ، ويترك كلام الرحمن ؟!
هذه إن كانت مؤدبة أصلاً لتركته يتلوا القرآن الكريم ولكنها أصلا من ظاهر القصة أنها تقدم الحكايات والحواديت على تلاوة القرآن الكريم ، ويدل على ذلك أنها من أول تلاوة الزوج للقرآن الكريم هذا هو حالها : 



> الزوجة صامتة مقدرة شديد حرصه على التلاوة....


ثم لم استكمل التلاوة في الرجوع ، هذا هو حالها : 



> الزوجة صامتة في غيظ !!!
> تصبّر نفسها الآن يُنهي ويكلمني ...


ما هذا ؟! وكأنه يغني أغاني موسيقية والعياذ بالله ! 
هذا كلام رب العالمين ، الله سبحانه وتعالى وصف الذين يستمعون وينصتون للقرآن الكريم بأنهم تفيض أعينهم من الدمع ، وتقشعر جلودهم ، لا أن يغتاظوا لأن الزوج لم يفسح الحديث ولم يحكي الحكايات مع زوجته !!
شىء عجيب جداً جداً ، انا أقسم بالله سألت هل هي تكفر بهذا الفعل أو لا ؟ ثم بعد ذلك حذفت كتابتي . 
وليس هذا داخل في حقوق الزوجة على الزوج من الناحية الزوجية حتى يقال إنه قصر في أداء واجبه تجاه زوجته ، فالكلام ليس على حقوقها فى الفراش ، أو حقوقها في المودة بالمعروف ، ولكن هذا أمر عادي يحدث لكثير من الناس ، لو دخلت أي قطار أو متروا للأنفاق أو أي وسيلة من وسائل المواصلات لوجدت كثير جدا من الناس يتلون القرآن الكريم لأنهم يستغلون هذه الفرصة الثمينة للحفظ والمراجعة ، وهى افضل من أن يستغلها فى الحكايات مع الزوجة !
وقد يكون اتخنق منها أصلا من ثرثرتها في البيت ، خاصة وإنه زوج جديد ، قد يكون شغله الزواج الجديد عن قربه من ربه سبحانه وتعالى فأراد أن يستغل الفرصة .
هذا إن كان الزوج يتلوا القرآن الكريم من غير قراءة فى المصحف الشريف ، أما إن كان يقرأ من المصحف الشريف فكيف يكون هو وزوجته في السيارة الخاصة بهم ؟!
بالتأكيد سيكونوا في وسيلة من وسائل المواصلات العامة ، وإلا فتكون الزوجة هي التي تقود السيارة !! ، فلا يبقى إلا أنهم في وسيلة عامة للمواصلات .
وكيف لرجل يتحدث مع زوجته في وسائل المواصلات العامة ؟! 

وأنا أتعجب إننا نأخذ بعض الآثار والأحاديث في واجبات الزوج ( الأصيلة ) ونطبق عليه نظرة غير صحيحة للأمور .
فالأحاديث المذكورة تتحدث عن واجبات الزوج التي فرضها الله عز وجل عليه .
وليس عن واجبات الزوج في روايات الحكايات مع زوجته في وسائل المواصلات !
وفعل الزوجة هذا يشمأز منه قلب كل مؤمن ، لأنها نفرت واغتاظ قلبها من تلاوة القرآن الكريم .
كيف تقول وبغيظ : ( ألم تكتف من التلاوة بعد ) ؟!!
أيقال هذا الكلام وبغيظ للإنكار على تلاوة القرآن الكريم !!
هذا منكر وضلال ، ولو كان فيها خير لاستمعت وأنصتت لكلام رب العالمين . 
أرى أننا قلبنا كل الامور 



> فهل من ينكر الصلاة على النبي بعد الأذان يكره الصلاة على النبي ؟؟
> وهل من ينكر الأذان الموحد يكره الأذان ؟؟
> وهل من ينكر تشغيل أشرطة القرآن قبل كل أذان على السماعات الخارجية يكره القرآن؟؟
> والأمثلة كثيرة طبعا , وأظن ان الشاهد وصل.


ما علاقة كل هذه الامور بتفضيل رجل لتلاوة كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى عن سماع صوت زوجة قد يكون أصلا لا يطيقها !! وخانقاه ليل ونهار في البيت ؟!!
وهذه الامور منه ما هو بدعة أصلاً 
والزوج فعل ما ينبغي فعله خاصة وإن كانت هذه القصة في وسائل المواصلات العامة .
كان من الممكن ان تقبل هذه القصة نقول من الممكن إن كان هذا الزوج يستمع لدروس علم أو ما شابه ولا يحدث زوجته 
لكن يقرأ كلام رب العالمين ، وتغتاظ هي من تفضيله تلاوة القرآن الكريم عن الحديث معها .
فهي لا تستحق هذا الزوج .

----------


## أم هانئ

> وفقك الله تعالى ،،





> العبرة بالقصة كما ذكرت ففيها : أن الزوج والزوجة في السيارة فإن كان يراجع من غير قراءة في المصحف الشريف فيصح أن يقال أنهما في سيارة خاصة ، وإن كان غريب أن يقود الرجل السيارة وهو يتلوا القرآن ، لم اجربها صراحة الله أعلم بها . 
> وعلى فرض إن كان يراجع فوجب على الزوجة أن تستمع وتنصت لكلام الله عز وجل ولا ينفر قلبها ، ماذا تريد هي ؟!
> إنه يحكي معها في أمور الدنيا وكيت وكيت ، ويترك كلام الرحمن ؟!
> هذه إن كانت مؤدبة أصلاً لتركته يتلوا القرآن الكريم ولكنها أصلا من ظاهر القصة أنها تقدم الحكايات والحواديت على تلاوة القرآن الكريم ، ويدل على ذلك أنها من أول تلاوة الزوج للقرآن الكريم هذا هو حالها : 
> 
> ثم لم استكمل التلاوة في الرجوع ، هذا هو حالها : 
> 
> 
> ما هذا ؟! وكأنه يغني أغاني موسيقية والعياذ بالله ! 
> ...


أحسن الله إليك أيها الأخ الكريم ...

لكل منا مطلق الحرية في تقييم الفعل الموصوف في المشاركة
واستخلاص العبر التي يراها هذا أولا ...

ثانيا : هب أن الزوجة أخطأت ألا كان ردّها صاحب القرآن عن خطئها بالحسنى ؟!
أم أن غاية الإفادة من كتاب ربنا عنده هي الحفظ أو التلاوة كما هي العادة وبكل أسف ؟!!
تأمل  قول الله تعالى لموسى وهارون عليهما السلام : 
( اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى ، فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى ) طه /44

انظر -غفر الله لي ولك - إلى جمعه تعالى بين وصف فرعون بالطغيان 
ومجاوزة الحد في الكفر وبين أمره - عز وجل- لهارون وموسى - عليهما السلام- إلى دعوته باللين
فليست هي أطغى من فرعون وليس هو أتقى من موسى وهارون عليهما السلام ! 


**  كما أرجو : ألا ننشغل عن لب الموضوع بثانويات وفرعيات فتضيع القيمة 
المرجو الانتباه إليها، فيمكننا أن نتغاضى عن تحديد نوع وسيلة المواصلات ، 
أو عن وضع احتمالية أن يسمعهما الناس إذا تحدثا ... وما شابه
ولو كان المانع من حديثه معها أحد تلك الأمور فما كان عليه إلا
أن يعلمها بذلك بجد سهولة ويسر ... 



وفي الأخير دعوة إلى تأمل هذا الحديث الشريف :


عن عطاء قال :" دخلت أنا و عبيد بن عمير على عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فقال عبد الله ابن عمير : حدثينا بأعجب شيء رأيتيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .فبكت ، و قالت :" قام ليلة من الليالي فقال : يا عائشة ذريني أتعبد لربي ، قالت : قلت : والله إني لأحب قربك ، و أحب ما يسرك ، قالت : فقام فتطهر ، ثم قام يصلي ، فلم يزل يبكي حتى بل حجره ، ثم بكى . فلم يزل يبكي حتى بل الأرض ، و جاء بلال يؤذن بالصلاة ، فلما رآه يبكي قال : يا رسول الله تبكي و قد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك و ما تأخر ؟ 
قال : أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا 
" لقد نزلت علي الليلة آيات ويل لمن قرأها و لم يتفكر فيها : ( إن في خلق السموات و الأرض ) الآية " .(السلسلة الصحيحة الحديث رقم 68).  
كم استوقفني ذلك الحديث الشريف وسألت نفسي مرارا :

- سبحان الملك لِـمَ يستئذن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - من زوجته 
الصغيرة ليقيم الليل   لِـمَ ؟! 
- أولا : هو رجل له أن يفعل ما يشاء فهو زوج وله القوامة
- ثانيا : هو يتعبد بالصلاة لربه أي لا يفعل فعلا مباحا أو مكروها
- ثالثا : هو نبي كريم أنى لزوجته معرفة أن لها الحق في أن  يستأذنها قبل القيام !!!

وعلى كل حال أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم  جميعا لموضوعنا هذا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة المثمرة .

----------


## أم هانئ

> الأخت أم هانئ ـ وفقها الله ومتّعها بالعلم والعمل الصالح ـ تجيدُ بثَّ دقائق مُهمات الأمور والوعظ عبر هذه القصص المعبرة المتكررة المُشاهَدة ؛ فجزاها الله خيرًا وزادها مِنْ فضله وعطائه ؛ ذاك أنّ وعظ القصّة ـ خلافًا للوعظ المباشر ـ يظلّ حيًّا في النّفس ، دائمَ الاستحضار ..
> 
> واختيارها وانتقاؤها دقيقٌ وثمينٌ ، فكم مِنْ قاذف لكلمةٍ أو فاعلٍ لفعل كهذا ، غير مُبالٍ بعواقب ما يترك في نفسية الآخر (أقلها التثبيط والإحباط .. إلى غير ذلك) ، وهي وإن كانتْ أمورًا يراها بعض النّاس صغيرة إلا أنّ تأثيرها فعّال في الحياة الأسرية ..
> 
> بارككِ الرّحمن وأثلج صدركِ ، وطهّر مِنَ الآثام سِرّكِ وجهركِ .. آمين


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة ربوع الإسلام دائمة الإغداق بالثناء

نسأل الله الإخلاص والنفع والقبول آمين

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخرة آمين

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أحسن الله إليك أيها الأخ الكريم ...
> 
> لكل منا مطلق الحرية في تقييم الفعل الموصوف في المشاركة
> واستخلاص العبر التي يراها هذا أولا ...
> 
> ثانيا : هب أن الزوجة أخطأت ألا كان ردّها صاحب القرآن عن خطئها بالحسنى ؟!
> أم أن غاية الإفادة من كتاب ربنا عنده هي الحفظ أو التلاوة كما هي العادة وبكل أسف ؟!!
> تأمل قول الله تعالى لموسى وهارون عليهما السلام : 
> ( اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى ، فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى ) طه /44
> ...


*أحسن الله تعالى إليكم وبارك فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير ،،*
*لا خلاف بالطبع على فعل الزوج عندما دعت له الزوجة بأن يغفر الله عز وجل له ، فهو منكر وباطل .*
*أما بخصوص رد فعله التلقائي على انكار الزوجة عليه لتلاوة كلام رب العالمين ، وبما أننا نتفق على أن انكار المنكر يكون بالرفق تارة وبالشدة تارة ، وكان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها هو الشدة في أمور ، والرفق في أمور أخرى ، وكما ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى فعل موسى مع فرعون الذي طغى وتكبر ، فقد ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى فعل موسى مع أخيه هارون عندما أخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه وكان أقرب الناس إليه ، فالمهم أن ما فعلته الزوجة هو منكر ، سواء كان علاجه بالرفق أو الشدة .*

*وبالتأمل في الحديث الشريف ، فنجد أن :*
*أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها لم تأتي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقول له بغيظ : ( ألم تنتهي من الصلاة بعد ) !!*
*وحاشاها أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها أن تفعل مثل هذا الفعل .* 
*فشتان الفرق بين فعل أم المؤمنين وفعل هذا الزوجة !* 
*أولاً : لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آثر القرب من الله سبحانه وتعالى عن قربه من أم المؤمنين .*
*ثانيًا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك واجب عليه تجاه أم المؤمنين- ولم يترك شىء من الكماليات - من أجل القرب من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وإن جاز أن يقال إن هذا استئذان من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد استأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من آداء واجبه ولم يستأذن من آداء شىء من الكماليات في العلاقة الزوجية .* 
*ثالثاُ : إن أم المؤمنين كانت تحب قرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن كان حبها لأن يتعبد النبي لربه سبحانه وتعالى أشد ، كما ورد ذلك صراحة .*
*فشتان الفرق بين فعل أم المؤمنين ، وفعل هذه الزوجة .* 
*أم المؤمنين رضيت وتنازلت عن حقوقها . وكان قيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لله سبحانه وتعالى أحب إليها .*
*لكن هذه الزوجة نفر قلبها وتغيظ لأن زوجها فضل القرب من الله سبحانه وتعالى عن القرب إليها ، ولم يكن لها أصلا الحق ، والأمر منتهاه هو شىء من الكماليات .* 
*فلا يستقيم أبدًا ذكر هذا الحديث على هذه الواقعة .* 
*فالنصيحة لكم حفظكم الله تعالى ، وجزاكم عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير هي أن تقوموا بتعديل القصة لفعل أي شىء غير تلاوة كلام رب العالمين  ، على الأقل حتى لا نعطى صورة لغير المسلمين أنه يوجد من المسلمين من يغتاظ قلبه من تلاوة القرآن الكريم ، ويبرر له المسلمون فعل ذلك ، فالقرآن الكريم ، كلام خالق السموات والأرض لو قرأه قارىء فينبيغي على كل مسلم أن يذل نفسه لله سبحانه وتعالى ، ويستعظم كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وتفيض عينه من الدمع ، ويقشعر جلده ، وينتفض من كل احتياجات نفسية شخصية ، من اجل الله سبحانه وتعالى .*

----------


## أشجعي

> جزاك الله خيرًا أم هانئ .
> 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم و نفع بكم أخي الفاضل المفضال أشجعيّ .
> 
> المفهوم الآن من الدعاء بـ " غفر الله لك " , و " عفا الله عنك " ونحوها من الدعوات الإشارة أو التلميح إلى وجود مؤاخذات على الشخص الآخر من باب التقريع .
> 
> قال الله تعالى :{*عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ* لِمَ *أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ* } قال قتادة : عاتبه كما تسمعون ا,هـ , و هو عتاب لطيف لمن تأمل فما أكرم ربنا جلّ وعلا , - وكما قلتَ - و من غير المقبول أن تأنفها نفس من قيلت له ولو على سبيل التوبيخ , وما أحوجنا لعفو الله و مغفرته و تجاوزه .


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ومن الأمثلة أيضا "إتق الله" وقد قيلت أيضا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ويجيب الكثير عليها بــ "ليش أنا شو مسوي" " أنا أتق الله؟" ...الخ.

وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم هانئ

> *أحسن الله تعالى إليكم وبارك فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير ،،*
> *لا خلاف بالطبع على فعل الزوج عندما دعت له الزوجة بأن يغفر الله عز وجل له ، فهو منكر وباطل .*
> *أما بخصوص رد فعله التلقائي على انكار الزوجة عليه لتلاوة كلام رب العالمين ، وبما أننا نتفق على أن انكار المنكر يكون بالرفق تارة وبالشدة تارة ، وكان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها هو الشدة في أمور ، والرفق في أمور أخرى ، وكما ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى فعل موسى مع فرعون الذي طغى وتكبر ، فقد ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى فعل موسى مع أخيه هارون عندما أخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه وكان أقرب الناس إليه ، فالمهم أن ما فعلته الزوجة هو منكر ، سواء كان علاجه بالرفق أو الشدة .*
> 
> *وبالتأمل في الحديث الشريف ، فنجد أن :*
> *أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها لم تأتي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقول له بغيظ : ( ألم تنتهي من الصلاة بعد ) !!*
> *وحاشاها أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها أن تفعل مثل هذا الفعل .* 
> *فشتان الفرق بين فعل أم المؤمنين وفعل هذا الزوجة !* 
> *أولاً : لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آثر القرب من الله سبحانه وتعالى عن قربه من أم المؤمنين .*
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة

ولكني محض ناقلة لما حدث فليست القصة من بنات أفكاري
بل وقعت كما قصصت وأنا التزمت أن لا أكتب إلا ما وقع
على الحقيقة 

 وحتى هنا أرجو إنهاء الحوار حول تلك المشاركة فقد أوضح كل منا
ما يراه من منظوره وأظن أن المزايدة على ذلك ستدخلنا في المراء
أو محاولة حمل الآخرين على تبني ما يراه أحدنا .

بورك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ولكني محض ناقلة لما حدث فليست القصة من بنات أفكاري
> بل وقعت كما قصصت وأنا التزمت أن لا أكتب إلا ما وقع
> على الحقيقة 
> 
> وحتى هنا أرجو إنهاء الحوار حول تلك المشاركة فقد أوضح كل منا
> ما يراه من منظوره وأظن أن المزايدة على ذلك ستدخلنا في المراء
> أو محاولة حمل الآخرين على تبني ما يراه أحدنا .


أحسن الله تعالى إليكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن الله تعالى إليكم وبارك فيكم


 وإليكم أحسن الله وفيكم بارك

----------


## أم هانئ

( 4 )



*الزوجة تقيم في بيت أهلها قبل موعد الوضع بعدة أيام


- الزوج ذهب إليها يتفقدها ويسأل عن حالها يدخل عليها قائلا : كيف حالكم ؟


- الزوجة   : الحمد لله على كل حال ...
تضيف بوهون وعيناها دامعة  : بالله عليك ادع الله لي أن أضع بلا جراحة 
فالآلام مبرحة وأخشى احتياجي لجراحة ... ثم تجري دموعها ...


- الزوج وقد اكفهر وجهه وقال متوعدا إياها: 
  والله يا هذه إن وضعت الحمل عن طريق التدخل الجراحي 
فلن أتكلف بعمل العقيقة فلا طاقة لي بكلفة الأمرين ...


- الزوجة وقد انقطع سيل دموعها من شدة انزعاجها :
أهذا هو دعاؤك لي !!!


- الزوج بغيظ : وماذا قلت ُ...لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها ...! ! !


- الزوجة بغيظ أشد : وهل تظن أنني  أضر  نفسي بالجراحة لأكلفك !!!



- قال الزوج قبل أن يهب منصرفا  :كفى كفى ... السلام عليكم .



- الزوجة  محبطة ذاهلة : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..!

----------


## أم هانئ

( 5 )




* الزوجة وقد أجريت لها جراحة ولما تفيق كليا من أثر المخدر بعد 

* صديقات للزوجة يدخلن عليها الحجرة فإذا بالزوج معها 

- الزوج يقول قبل أن يترك المكان لهن : هلا ومرحبا ...
لم تكلفتن الحضور فهي تتدلل وتتمارض كعادتها !!  

* الصديقات اندهشن من كلمات الزوج بشدة ونظرن فإذا بالزوجة
رغم أنها مغمضة العينين تجري دموعها بصمت حتى بللت الوسادة ....!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

( 6 )




- الزوجة لزوجها بتودد ألا نعتمر هذا الصيف ؟

- الزوج مبتسما : هل ستدعينني إلى العمرة ؟

- الزوجة بدهشة : ولم لا تفعل أنت ؟!


- الزوج متحفزا : لأنك من تريدين محرما لا أنا ؟!


- الزوجة بغيظ : حقا .... و إن لم أستطع تحمل نفقة كلينا ؟


- الزوج ببساطة : لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا ....


- الزوجة بيأس : أفهم أنك لا تملك النفقة لكلينا ....

ثم أضافت آملة : طيب إن رزقك الله ووسع عليك هل نعتمر ؟


- فاستنكر قولها غاضبا : لا والله لو ملكت ما فعلت 
ولماذا أتكلف ما لم يكلفني الله !!!


- الزوجة باكية : أسأل الله باسمه الغني أن يغنيني بفضله عن العالمين ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ( 6 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - الزوجة لزوجها بتودد ألا نعتمر هذا الصيف ؟
> 
> - الزوج مبتسما : هل ستدعينني إلى العمرة ؟ 
> ...


 
سبحان الله !!! أهناك من يكره زيارة بيت الله الحرام معتمرا ؟ ولو زاره مرات ومرات ، يا الله !!!
إنها نعمة لا يحس بها وقيمتها إلا من حرم منها !!!
في بداية أحداث القصة ، ( قد ) ، أقول قد يكون الأمر مقبولا ... لكن الزوج أفصح ، وليته ما أفصح !!!
لكن نعم الخاتمة ...دعاء الزوجة ...

----------


## محافظة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي ام هانئ على ذكر هذه القصص حتى تهوّن علينا ما نحن فيه 

كنت أحاول أن  أقنع نفسي بأشياء واليوم اقتنعت من هذا الموضوع 

بعض الأزواج يتسبب في تعاسة زوجته ، ثم يقول : زوجتي نكدية !

أسأل الله الهداية للجميع .

----------


## أم هانئ

> سبحان الله !!! أهناك من يكره زيارة بيت الله الحرام معتمرا ؟ ولو زاره مرات ومرات ، يا الله !!!
> 
> إنها نعمة لا يحس بها وقيمتها إلا من حرم منها !!!
> في بداية أحداث القصة ، ( قد ) ، أقول قد يكون الأمر مقبولا ... لكن الزوج أفصح ، وليته ما أفصح !!!
> 
> لكن نعم الخاتمة ...دعاء الزوجة ...


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أمة الوهاب

هو لا يكره زيارة بيت الله الحرام هو فقط يكره أن يتحمل نفقة الزوجة 

ويحتج أن الله لم يكلفه بذلك أي على الوجوب .

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي ام هانئ على ذكر هذه القصص حتى تهوّن علينا ما نحن فيه 
> 
> كنت أحاول أن أقنع نفسي بأشياء واليوم اقتنعت من هذا الموضوع 
> 
> بعض الأزواج يتسبب في تعاسة زوجته ، ثم يقول : زوجتي نكدية !
> 
> أسأل الله الهداية للجميع .


وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وبارك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

( 7 )



- الزوجة تشكو إلى الزوج : أرأيت أختك أم فلان لم تسأل
عني ولا حتى بالهاتف ألم تعلم أنني مريضة ؟!


- الزوج بدهشة : كما تشاء ؟ وما أملك لها ؟


- الزوجة بغيظ : لو كنتَ تهتم لي لاهتمت هي ، ولكنها لا تلمس 
منك أن سؤالها عني يعنيك في شيء .... وهذا ما يحزنني على الحقيقة !!!


- الزوج يتوعدها : انظري يا هذه ... أمي لن تخرج من قبرها لتلد لي أختا
بينما ما بيننا ورقة ... والنساء بفضل الله غيرك كثير ....
فمهما قلتِ لن أتغيّر على أختي أتفهمين .... ؟


- الزوجة باكية : نعم فهمت و تيقنت - الآن - مدى قيمتي عندك ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أمة الوهاب
> 
> هو لا يكره زيارة بيت الله الحرام هو فقط يكره أن يتحمل نفقة الزوجة 
> 
> ويحتج أن الله لم يكلفه بذلك أي على الوجوب .


 كل شيء يهون لرؤية المحبوب ، أو شيء يذكر به ( في عرف العشاق ) فماذا لو كان المحبوب رب العبااااد  ، يا الله !!! ، لو كان فعلا يحب زيارة بيت الله ، لهان عليه الدرهم ... جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بصراحة أن مندهشة .... النكد من الأزواج أكثر ... fصراحة العيش منفردة أحسن من الابتلاء بزوج مثل القصة السابعة !!! ( بيننا ورقة ؟؟؟؟ يا الله ، أصبح الميثاق الغليظ ورقة !!!
اللهم سلم .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ( 7 )
> 
> 
> 
> - الزوجة تشكو إلى الزوج : أرأيت أختك أم فلان لم تسأل
> عني ولا حتى بالهاتف ألم تعلم أنني مريضة ؟!
> 
> 
> - الزوج بدهشة : كما تشاء ؟ وما أملك لها ؟
> ...


بصراحة

هي من بدأت النكد!!

ولماذا تشكو المرأة أهل الرجل لزوجها؟ إن شاءت تتصل عليها تعاتب كما تتصل بصديقتها المقربة لتعاتبها، فإن فعلت وتدخل هو تقول له من البداية لا تتدخل بيني وبين أهلك الذين هم أهلي.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بصراحة
> 
> هي من بدأت النكد!!
> 
> ولماذا تشكو المرأة أهل الرجل لزوجها؟


أليس الزوج النصف الثاني للزوجة ؟ أليس كذلك ؟ إذا لم تفضفض لزوجها بمن تأتي لتتحدث معه ؟ أظن أن النصيحة التي اسمعها كل مرة صحيحة ( لكن ليس من الجدات  :Smile:  ) لا تبوحي بكل شيء للزوج !!! لكن في كل الحالات يبدو أن ( نظرتي خيالية فوق اللزوم للميثاق الذي وصفه ربنا بالغليظ )  .
شكرا عزيزتي

----------


## احمد شبيب

عذراً,,,
كان الأولى في هذا الموضوع أن يوضع في  مجلس النساء ; فلم نقرأ قصة واحدة عن "نكد الزوجات" وليس  هذا من  الإنصاف!
خاصة وأن هدف الأخت -_جزاها الله خير الجزاء_- من الموضوع الذكرى والموعظة بالغير.
والأصل بالذكرى أن تعم الجميع.

ولا سيما _أيضا_ أن نكد الزوجات ونكد النساء أكثر من نكد  الرجال , وكلام الأخت الفاضلة أمة الوهاب يناقض الواقع والدليل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنه ُقَالَ :قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
"أُرِيتُ النَّارَ فَإِذَا  أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءُ يَكْفُرْنَ قِيلَ أَيَكْفُرْنَ بِاللَّهِ قَالَ  يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ  وَيَكْفُرْنَ الْإِحْسَانَ لَوْ  أَحْسَنْتَ إِلَى إِحْدَاهُنَّ الدَّهْرَ ثُمَّ  رَأَتْ مِنْكَ شَيْئًا قَالَتْ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْكَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ ___رواه البخاري_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَضْحَى أَوْ فِطْرٍ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَمَرَّ  عَلَى النِّسَاءِ فَقَالَ : 
"يَا مَعْشَرَ النِّسَاءِ تَصَدَّقْنَ فَإِنِّي أُرِيتُكُنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَقُلْنَ وَبِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ تُكْثِرْنَ اللَّعْنَ وَتَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ نَاقِصَاتِ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ أَذْهَبَ لِلُبِّ الرَّجُلِ الْحَازِمِ مِنْ إِحْدَاكُنَّ".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنساء  خيراً وأمر بتحملهن فقال : اسْتَوْصُوا  بِالنِّسَاءِ فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ خُلِقَتْ مِنْ ضِلَعٍ وَإِنَّ أَعْوَجَ  شَيْءٍ فِي الضِّلَعِ أَعْلَاهُ إِنْ ذَهَبْتَ تُقِيمُهُ كَسَرْتَهُ وَإِنْ  تَرَكْتَهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ أَعْوَجَ اسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ خَيْرًا , _وفي رواية :"__إِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ خُلِقَتْ مِنْ ضِلَعٍ لَنْ تَسْتَقِيمَ لَكَ عَلَى  طَرِيقَةٍ فَإِنْ اسْتَمْتَعْتَ بِهَا اسْتَمْتَعْتَ بِهَا وَبِهَا عِوَجٌ  وَإِنْ ذَهَبْتَ تُقِيمُهَا كَسَرْتَهَا وَكَسْرُهَا طَلَاقُهَا__"._
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :لَا يَفْرَكْ مُؤْمِنٌ مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ كَرِهَ مِنْهَا خُلُقًا رَضِيَ مِنْهَا آخَرَ.___رواهما مسلم_

ولا يعقل أن أقصد جميع النساء في كلامي, وإلا فأخواتنا الملتزمات -_سواء في هذا المجلس أوخارجه_- هم جوهرة الدنيا وخير متاعها لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ وَخَيْرُ مَتَاعِ الدُّنْيَا الْمَرْأَةُ الصَّالِحَةُ___رواه مسلم._

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> لم نقرأ قصة واحدة عن "نكد الزوجات" وليس هذا من الإنصاف!
> 
> وكلام الأخت الفاضلة أمة الوهاب يناقض الواقع والدليل.
> _._


عفوا ، ولكن ... أي كلام ناقضت به الواقع والدليل ، بارك الله فيك ؟ كل القصص المذكورة تقريبا هي نكد رجال وفقط ، وهذا ما أشرتَ إليه أخي الفاضل ضمن تدخلك أعلاه ، أما ما أوردته من حجج فنعم الاستششهادات هي ، صدق حبيبنا ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ... لكن أتظن أنه من يطبق ما جاء في أحاديث الحبيب المصطفى يرضى على إجابات الأزواج التي أوردتها الأخت الفاضلة في قصصها ؟ أليس هذا من نكد الأزواج ؟ ثم لكل مقال مقام ، أنا ربطت إجابتي بالقصص لو كان الحديث عن أمر آخر لكانالجواب حسب مقتضى الحال ، والواقع مثلما يثبت أن هناك أزواج نكديين هناك زوجات نكديات ... اللهم سلم ... أصلح الله الأزواج جميعا .

----------


## احمد شبيب

أقصد كلامكم :
_"النكد من الأزواج أكثر ... صراحة العيش منفردة أحسن من الابتلاء بزوج مثل القصة السابعة..."_
ولا شَكَّ بوجود الأزواج النكديين , فلا طبعٌ سليم ولا ذهنٌ مستقيم , قلة دين وقلة حياء والله المستعان.
أنا لا أنكر هذا نهائياً.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بصراحة
> 
> هي من بدأت النكد!!
> 
> ولماذا تشكو المرأة أهل الرجل لزوجها؟ إن شاءت تتصل عليها تعاتب كما تتصل بصديقتها المقربة لتعاتبها، فإن فعلت وتدخل هو تقول له من البداية لا تتدخل بيني وبين أهلك الذين هم أهلي.


 
 وجهة نظر لا بأس بها أختنا الكريمة سارة  ولكن يبدو أنك لم تنتبهي إلى قولها :




> الزوجة بغيظ : لو كنتَ تهتم لي لاهتمت هي ، ولكنها لا تلمس 
> منك أن سؤالها عني يعنيك في شيء .... وهذا ما يحزنني على الحقيقة !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

> عذراً,,,





> كان الأولى في هذا الموضوع أن يوضع في مجلس النساء ;


لا عليكم أحسن الله إليكم علام الاعتذار !
فقط أجيب عما تفضلتم به 
لم أشأ وضعه في منتدى النساء لأسباب منها :

- ألا يكون هذا الموضوع ذريعة لفتح مجال لتشكي النساء
- كذا أردت مشاركة الرجال ؛ حيث هم المعنيون بالموضوع أصالة .





> فلم نقرأ قصة واحدة عن "نكد الزوجات" وليس هذا من الإنصاف!
> خاصة وأن هدف الأخت -_جزاها الله خير الجزاء_- من الموضوع الذكرى والموعظة بالغير.
> والأصل بالذكرى أن تعم الجميع.




بلى أحسن الله إليكم المشاركة رقم (3) فيها انتقاد لسلوك الزوجة
فلتتأمل بارك الله فيك .

** ثم إنني أرجو وآمل وأتمنى ألا يظن بعض القوم
أن  هذا الموضوع فيه  نوع تحامل على الرجال دون النساء
فينشغل من ينشغل بالمدافعة عن  جنسه ويتعصب له
فجل ما أردناه من ذلك الموضوع التنبيه على أن
الكلمة الطيبة التي لا تكلف شيئا هي مفتاح الحياة الطيبة لا أكثر ولا أقـل .






> ولا سيما _أيضا_ أن نكد الزوجات ونكد النساء أكثر من نكد الرجال , وكلام الأخت الفاضلة أمة الوهاب يناقض الواقع والدليل.
>  عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنه ُقَالَ :قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
> "أُرِيتُ النَّارَ فَإِذَا أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءُ يَكْفُرْنَ قِيلَ أَيَكْفُرْنَ بِاللَّهِ قَالَ يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ وَيَكْفُرْنَ الْإِحْسَانَ لَوْ أَحْسَنْتَ إِلَى إِحْدَاهُنَّ الدَّهْرَ ثُمَّ رَأَتْ مِنْكَ شَيْئًا قَالَتْ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْكَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ ___رواه البخاري_
> 
>  وعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَضْحَى أَوْ فِطْرٍ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَمَرَّ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ فَقَالَ : 
> "يَا مَعْشَرَ النِّسَاءِ تَصَدَّقْنَ فَإِنِّي أُرِيتُكُنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَقُلْنَ وَبِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ تُكْثِرْنَ اللَّعْنَ وَتَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ نَاقِصَاتِ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ أَذْهَبَ لِلُبِّ الرَّجُلِ الْحَازِمِ مِنْ إِحْدَاكُنَّ".
> 
>  وقد أوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنساء خيراً وأمر بتحملهن فقال : اسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ خُلِقَتْ مِنْ ضِلَعٍ وَإِنَّ أَعْوَجَ شَيْءٍ فِي الضِّلَعِ أَعْلَاهُ إِنْ ذَهَبْتَ تُقِيمُهُ كَسَرْتَهُ وَإِنْ تَرَكْتَهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ أَعْوَجَ اسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ خَيْرًا , _وفي رواية :"__إِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ خُلِقَتْ مِنْ ضِلَعٍ لَنْ تَسْتَقِيمَ لَكَ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ فَإِنْ اسْتَمْتَعْتَ بِهَا اسْتَمْتَعْتَ بِهَا وَبِهَا عِوَجٌ وَإِنْ ذَهَبْتَ تُقِيمُهَا كَسَرْتَهَا وَكَسْرُهَا طَلَاقُهَا__"._
> وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :لَا يَفْرَكْ مُؤْمِنٌ مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ كَرِهَ مِنْهَا خُلُقًا رَضِيَ مِنْهَا آخَرَ.___رواهما مسلم_




** وهذا أحسن الله إليكم من الأسباب التي دفعتني لكتابة ذلك الموضوع
حيث كلما باشرت زوجة بالتشكي قوبلت بلسان القال أو الحال 
أنها من النساء اللاتي وصفهن الشارع الحكيم بكثرة التشكي 
ولا أضاد هذا الوصف الذي جاء في الشرع - حاشا لله - إلا إنني أضع بين
أيديكم وبكل صدق وأمانة في النقل  بعض ما وصلني وما رأيت
لعل الله يصلح ذات بين المسلمين .
فتلكم المواقف وتلكم الكلمات التي  نقلتها لكم غير مقصودة ولكنها تقال
ولا يُلقي لها بالا ويمر الموقف الذي قيلت فيه  مرورا عابرا دون توقف أو تأمل 
  في حين أن تلكم الكلمات تسبب من الصدع والفساد بين الزوجين
ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ...
أضع الموقف لنتأمله سويا نساءً ورجالا لا أبغي التنقص من أحد
 - حا شا لله -  بل أدعو الله أن ينفع به .





> ولا يعقل أن أقصد جميع النساء في كلامي _._



لم نحسبكم إلا كذلك جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الزوج وقد اكفهر وجهه وقال متوعدا إياها: 
> والله يا هذه إن وضعت الحمل عن طريق التدخل الجراحي 
> فلن أتكلف بعمل العقيقة فلا طاقة لي بكلفة الأمرين ...


أعوذ بالله 
*هل هذه قصة حقيقية ؟ خرج هذا الفعل من قلب إنسان ؟!*
*وهل هي تملك لنفسها أيها الظالم أن تضع بدون تدخل جراحي !!*
*وأي عقيقة يفكر فيها ، وهو بكل هذه القسوة والشدة والظلم والإعتراض على قدر الله سيحانه وتعالى !*
*كان الواجب عليه أن يتق الله عز وجل في زوجته ، ويرحمها خاصة وهي في وقت الشدة .*
*هذا مثال الذي قال فيه الله سبحانه وتعالى : {* *وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالْأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ }*
*لا أدري ما هذه القلوب والعياذ بالله !!*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *الزوجة تشكو إلى الزوج : أرأيت أختك أم فلان لم**تسأل*
> *عني ولا حتى بالهاتف ألم تعلم أنني مريضة**؟**!*
> *-* *الزوج بدهشة : كما تشاء ؟ وما أملك لها**؟*
> *-* *الزوجة بغيظ : لو كنتَ تهتم لي لاهتمت هي ،**ولكنها لا تلمس*
> *منك أن سؤالها عني يعنيك في شيء .... وهذا**ما يحزنني على الحقيقة** !!!*
> *-* *الزوج يتوعدها : انظري**يا هذه ... أمي لن تخرج من قبرها لتلد لي أختا*
> *بينما ما**بيننا ورقة ... والنساء بفضل الله غيرك كثير** ....*
> *فمهما**قلتِ لن أتغيّر على أختي أتفهمين .... ؟*
> *-* *الزوجة**باكية : نعم فهمت و تيقنت - الآن - مدى قيمتي عندك** ...*


*هذا هو النموذج النكدي الأسود من النساء ، التي لا تطيق أن ترى الراحة والسكينة في بيتها* *فتمارس هوايتها السوداء في النكد على عباد الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وتخترع الأمور التي تجعل الزوج المسكين كارها للحياة بسببها !*
*وماذا يفعل لأخته حتى يرضيها ؟ !* 
*أيذهب ليضربها ، أو يقطع صلة الرحم بها حتى ترضى وتبرد نارها ؟!*
*ولماذا هذه الزوجة لا تستفسر عن أخته لعلها مريضة مثلها أو عندها من الأحداث ما جعلها تتأخر عن زيارتها ! أين حسن الظن بالمسلمين ؟* 
*حتى ولو كانت الزوجة تريد أن تلفت نظر الزوج بأنه لا يهتم بها ، لا ينبغي لها أن تهاجم أهله حتى تجعله ينتبه لهذا الأمر ، فطريقة الهجوم أصلاً التي استخدمتها الزوجة كفيلة بأن تفسد أي عواطف وقتية قد تأملها من زوجها بسبب شكايتها من أخته .*
بل نقول أن هذا الرجل هو رجل بالفعل ،،
فهو أفضل من الأزواج الذين ينصتون لزوجاتهم ويفسدون علاقاتهم باهلهم بسبب مثل هذه الشكايات ، التي خربت كثير من بيوت المسلمين ، وأفسدت صلة الرحم بين كثير من المسلمين .

----------


## احمد شبيب

جزاكم الله خيراً أختنا وبارك الله فيكم
أسأل الله أن يكتب لكم أجر كل من اتعظ بموضوعكم هذا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وجهة نظر لا بأس بها أختنا الكريمة سارة  ولكن يبدو أنك لم تنتبهي إلى قولها :
> 
>  
> 
> الزوجة بغيظ : لو كنتَ تهتم لي لاهتمت هي ، ولكنها لا تلمس 
> منك أن سؤالها عني يعنيك في شيء .... وهذا ما يحزنني على الحقيقة !!!




بارك الله فيكم 

بل لاحظت!

واضح من كلام الزوج التالي أنه (يشعر) أنها توقع بينه وبين أهله!

المشكلة التي تقع فيها بعض الزوجات أنهن يردن أن يكون الزوج ظهيرا لهن عند أهله لأن الزوجة ببساطة وعفوية تفعل هذا مع أهلها.

ولا تدري هذه الزوجة المسكينة أن الوضع مختلف.

فعادة أم الزوجة - على غير ما كان يصورها الإعلام - تحب أن تحتوي زوج البنت وتعتبره ابنا لها وبطبيعة الحال تكثر الزيارات ..الخ ولا يكاد الزوج يغار من أبي الزوجة أو أمها فالكل -عادة- يرحب به ويسعد له.

في حين أن الزوجة مع أم الزوج وأخواته - بالذات أخواته - يشعرن دائما بالغيرة فهنا النساء يقتتلن على رجل واحد!! وهو طبع النساء ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

والرجال - الأسوياء - لا يتحملون هذا الوضع خصوصا أنه غير منطقي : هذه أختي وتلك أمي وهذه زوجتي أنا لم أتزوج ثلاثة!! إنما هي واحدة وأخت وأم!! ولكل واحدة مشاعرها

السؤال : لماذا تصر الزوجة على أن تجعل زوجها بينها وبين أهله؟

لماذا تريد منه أن يجعل لها (قيمة) عندهم وأن يحثهم على ارضاء خواطرها وأن (يلح) عليهم أن يسألوا عنها....الخ لماذا تريد أن يتصلوا هم بها ليرضوه؟؟!! إن السعادة الحقيقية أن يتصلوا بها هم لأنهم يحبونها بغض النظر عن الزوج.

معذرة إذا كانت فعلا تتعامل بالحسنى فهي من يجب عليها أن تتواصل معهم مباشرة فزوجها لا يتدخل بينها وبين صديقاتها ولا يجب أن يكون زوجها بينها وبين أخواته وأمه.

أنا رأيت زوجات بعد أن حدث الطلاق لاتزال على علاقة مع الحماة حتى أن الزوجة الجديدة تغار منها غيرة شديدة لأن الحماة متعلقة بالمرأة المطلقة!!
ورأيت أخوات أزواج يتصلن ويثرثرن مع الزوجة ويغلقن الخط دون أن يفكروا أن يسألوا عن أخيهن إلا بقولهن للزوجة (سلمي لنا على فلان) وكأنه هو الغريب!!
ورأيت زوجات تقول لزوجها نصا إذا رأيتني أتحدث مع أمك أو أختك لا تتدخل أبدا ولو سبوني ولو فعلوا لا شأن لك، لأنها تعلم أن تدخله يفسد لو انحاز لها فهذا يعني أن الوافدة الجديدة (الزوجة) استطاعت أن (تسرق) الرجل ما أبغضها!! ولا مجال لتفهم العدل عندما تتدخل مشاعر النساء وعواطفهن فالعدل مختل في هذه النقطة.

والمرأة العاقلة لا تضع نفسها في وضع مثل هذا.

ولكن المشكلة لو كانت حقيقة القصة أن صاحبتها لم تستطع أن تخرج ما في نفسها وهو أنه يتدخل وينحاز لهم دائما. أو أنها دائما ما تشكو فثار هذه المرة ليلقمها حجرا خصوصا أنه قال في النهاية أنها لن (تستطيع) أن تفسد ما بينه وبين أخته فكأنه يراها تحاول مرة بعد مرة!!

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله في أختنا أم هانئ و نفع بها
و علّ من يتابع يعذر أختنا في تركيزها على ما تعانيه النسوة بحكم كونها امرأة فاطلاعها على هموم النساء اكبر
هذا و الله اعلم

----------


## أم هانئ

الإخوة الأفاضل : أحمد شبيب ، ووادي الذكريات

الأخوات فضليات : أمة الوهاب ، سارة بنت محمد 

 جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم .

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله في أختنا أم هانئ و نفع بها
> و علّ من يتابع يعذر أختنا في تركيزها على ما تعانيه النسوة بحكم كونها امرأة فاطلاعها على هموم النساء اكبر
> هذا و الله اعلم


وفيك بارك الله وبك نفع أختنا الكريمة أمة القادر

والحق كل الحق ما قلتِ جزاك الله عني خيرا

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
بارك الله فيكِ أختي الحبيبة على هذا الموضوع ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لما فيه من العبر و التنبيهات.
متابِعة إن شاء الله، وفقكِ الله.
أُختكِ أم يوسف العربي.

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم.
> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الحبيبة على هذا الموضوع ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لما فيه من العبر و التنبيهات.
> متابِعة إن شاء الله، وفقكِ الله.
> أُختكِ أم يوسف العربي.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفيك بارك الله أختنا الكريمة 

نسعد بكريم متابعتك  .

----------


## أم هانئ

( 8 )



الزوجة للزوج : تعبت من كثرة أعمال المنزل - كما ترى - فهلا اشتريت لي فضلا
ولطفا لا أمرا الجهاز الـ .... عساه يخفف عني شيئا ما ؟


الزوج بغضب : ومن أين لي ثمنه ؟


الزوجة تترضاه : كم في استطاعتك وسأكمل أنا من مالي الخاص ؟


الزوج بإيباء : لا ليس معي شيء فائض ، ثم حتى ولو كان معي لا أراه ضروريا ...


الزوجة بتصبر : بلى والله أحرجت من مساعدة أمي وغيرها لي 
على كلٍ لا بأس الله المستعان سأشتريه أنا ...

الزوج بغيظ شديد : لا والله لن تشتريه ولن يدخل بيتي أبدا ..

الزوجة بدهشة ودموعها جارية : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ... ولم تقسم عليّ !!!
ألا يكفي أنك رفضت شراءه أو حتى المشاركة في ثمنه أهذا يرضي الله ؟!!


الزوج متوعدا : أقسمتُ و انتهى الأمر ...و إن سمعت حديثا آخر بهذا الشأن يعلم الله ما سأصنع ...


مر يومان وجاء الزوج من الخارج باسما : السلام عليكم

الزوجة : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزوج : استشرت بعض الأهل في شأن الجهاز الذي تريدين
فقالوا لي : الحق مطلب عادل وإذ لم تُرزق سعة لشرائه لها
فلا أقل من أن تتركها تشتريه هي فإن منعك إياها لا ينبغي .

الزوجة مندهشة : حقــا ... والله جزاهم الله خيرا وجزاكَ يا سيدي
ثم سارعت بإحضار المال وقالت : هاكم ثمن الجهاز فضلا اشتريه لي غدا إن أمكن .


الزوج بتحفز : لا بأس ... ولكن بشرط أن تتكلفي بكفارة اليمين .


الزوجة بغيظ : ومالي وكفارة يمينك ألا تكفيني كلفة الجهاز الباهظة إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...!!


الزوج بغيظ أشد : إما تتكلفين بالكفارة وإما لن يدخل الجهاز بيتي ...


الزوجة بحزن ويأس : وما حيلتي حاضر ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ... مثال آخر لزوج نكدي غريب الطباع متسلط ، لا هو رأف بزوجته ولا تركها تساعد نفسها ؟؟؟؟ هذا لا يرضي الله ، حط من قيمتها وجعلها تبدو أمام نفسها ( لا شيء ) ، وهل يُقال ( حاضر ) لكل أمر ؟؟؟؟ ، والله صرت متابعة لقصصك أختي الفاضلة ، لأعرف ما تخبئ البيوت التعيسة !!!! كفانا الله شرها .
( أعرف أن هناك من سيأتي ويقول أن الزوج غير مذنب ، أو أن الزوجة خير ما فعلته ، قولها حااااضر ... واستسلامها للأمر الواقع ، اصلا لو أنها أفهمته من البداية أن مالها تفعل به ما تراه مناسبا دون أي تدخل منه ، بما يرضي الله ، أي لو وضعت النقاط على الحروف من أول مرة لما حدث ما حدث ... أنا عبرت عن رأيي  :Smile:  وكفى . )

----------


## أم هانئ

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ... مثال آخر لزوج نكدي غريب الطباع متسلط ، لا هو رأف بزوجته ولا تركها تساعد نفسها ؟؟؟؟ هذا لا يرضي الله ، حط من قيمتها وجعلها تبدو أمام نفسها ( لا شيء ) ، وهل يُقال ( حاضر ) لكل أمر ؟؟؟؟ ، والله صرت متابعة لقصصك أختي الفاضلة ، لأعرف ما تخبئ البيوت التعيسة !!!! كفانا الله شرها .
> ( أعرف أن هناك من سيأتي ويقول أن الزوج غير مذنب ، أو أن الزوجة خير ما فعلته ، قولها حااااضر ... واستسلامها للأمر الواقع ، اصلا لو أنها أفهمته من البداية أن مالها تفعل به ما تراه مناسبا دون أي تدخل منه ، بما يرضي الله ، أي لو وضعت النقاط على الحروف من أول مرة لما حدث ما حدث ... أنا عبرت عن رأيي  وكفى . )


 جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أمة الوهاب

واسمحي لي فضلا أن أعيد التذكير بأن المراد هو الحدث لا المحِدث
 ننقد الفعل لا الفاعل غفر الله للجميع 
فمثل هذا الموقف يمكن أن يصدر عن أي شخص غير متسلط
 غير محب للسوء ، كذا ليس معنى استسلام الزوجة في موقف ما
 أنها الأفضل أو المغلوبة على أمرها دائما فليس هذا صحيحا ألبتة
 ما أعنيه أن كلنا يخطئ وليس معنى أنه أو هي
أخطأ  في موقف ما أنه يوصف بالنعوت غير الطيبة 

من ذا الذي ما ساء قط *** ومن له الحسنى فقط 

** مازلت أؤكد على المعنى المراد من تلك النقولات الواقعية جدا
- إن صح التعبير - : لو أن كل منا تصور حوارا مختلفا  طيب الكلمات
لنفس الموقف ثم لما يأتي له موقف مع أي من أفراد بيته أو عشيرته
ويحاول التعبير عما يريد بكلمات طيبة أو الدفع بالتي هي أحسن  ...


 - فللزوج كامل الحرية أن يرفض أن يدخل بيته شيء إلا بعد إذنه
 إلا أنه كان يمكنه أن يرفض بالتي هي أحسن 
فقط لو كان حريصا على تطييب ما بينه وبين  زوجته من عشرة .

نسأل الله الهدى للرشاد .

----------


## عودة الفرسان

القصص أعلاه-حفظكم الله- في مجملها لا تتطرق لزوج ( نكدي) كما يسمونه

القصص هنا -إن صحّت- تحكي حال زوج ( خسيس) تسري في عروقه كمية لا يستهان بها من ( الحقارة) بل و (النذالة)أيضا

أدنى حد من الكرامة لدى أي امرأة سيجعلها تفرح بأن تكون أرملة أو أيّما على أن تكون زوجة لمخلوق بإحدى تلك الأوصاف المتعارضة مع الرجولة.. إلا أن تكون مشابهة له في تلك الأوصاف

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم، 
كما يُقال عندنا : 
النصف على ربان السفينه و النصف على السفينه، ومِن الغرق الله ينجينا. 
البيوت أسرار ، والمشاكل تدخل لكل دار، لكن بالصبر نُكمِل المسار،
 ولا يجب أن نتوقف عند كل مشكل ، فذلك سيزيد الطين بلة....
صحيح أن الرجل هنا تعامل مع زوجته بقسوة، 
لكن لا يجب أن نعطي الأمور أكثر من حجمها في البيت، 
كما يقال كَبِّرها تكبر و صَغِّرها تصغر،
ونحن علينا أن نعتبر من هذه القصص، وأن لا نُكرر نفس الأخطاء ، 
بارك الله فيكِ أختنا ، وزادك الله من علمه النافع.

----------


## أم هانئ

> القصص أعلاه-حفظكم الله- في مجملها لا تتطرق لزوج ( نكدي) كما يسمونه
> 
> القصص هنا -إن صحّت- تحكي حال زوج ( خسيس) تسري في عروقه كمية لا يستهان بها من ( الحقارة) بل و (النذالة)أيضا
> 
> أدنى حد من الكرامة لدى أي امرأة سيجعلها تفرح بأن تكون أرملة أو أيّما على أن تكون زوجة لمخلوق بإحدى تلك الأوصاف المتعارضة مع الرجولة.. إلا أن تكون مشابهة له في تلك الأوصاف


جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة

وأود التأكيد على : أن تلك القصص واقعية تماما

- وكذلك ليست كلها صادرة عن شخص واحد بل هي منقولة 

عن عدد مختلف من الأشخاص .

كذا فضلا لا أمرا يرجى مراجعة المشاركة رقم :  58 للأهمية .

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم، 
> كما يُقال عندنا : 
> النصف على ربان السفينه و النصف على السفينه، ومِن الغرق الله ينجينا. 
> البيوت أسرار ، والمشاكل تدخل لكل دار، لكن بالصبر نُكمِل المسار،
> ولا يجب أن نتوقف عند كل مشكل ، فذلك سيزيد الطين بلة....
> صحيح أن الرجل هنا تعامل مع زوجته بقسوة، 
> لكن لا يجب أن نعطي الأمور أكثر من حجمها في البيت، 
> كما يقال كَبِّرها تكبر و صَغِّرها تصغر،
> ونحن علينا أن نعتبر من هذه القصص، وأن لا نُكرر نفس الأخطاء ، 
> بارك الله فيكِ أختنا ، وزادك الله من علمه النافع.


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

( 9 )


يوما ما حدث جدال بين الزوجين تخللته دمعات من الزوجة 

ومدافعات من الرجل فلما حمى وطيس الجدال انفجرت الزوجة

كالبركان القاذف لحممٍ المتتالية فما كان من الزوج إلا أن التزم

السكوت التام حتى انتهت الزوجة ولما كاد البركان أن يخمد تماما

قام قائلا لها بهدوء  مغيظ  :
        اعلمي يا هذه أني والله نسيتُ كل ما قلتيه تماما

فالحمد لله الذي جعل لي أذنين دخل كلامك من إحداهما وخرج سريعا 

من الأخرى ....

ثم تركها كامدة جامدة وذهب ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ( 9 )
> 
> 
> يوما ما حدث جدال بين الزوجين تخللته دمعات من الزوجة 
> 
> ومدافعات من الرجل فلما حمى وطيس الجدال انفجرت الزوجة
> 
> كالبركان القاذف لحممٍ المتتالية فما كان من الزوج إلا أن التزم
> 
> ...


هذه المرة انقلبت الموازين  :Smile:  ... زوجة نكدية  ...وهو ...يا  له من زوج !!!! لو أنه عاملها بنفس الطريقة لانفجر بركان ثان ، 
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة ... وفي انتظار المزيد ....

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قصة لطيفة وجدتها للأخت أم هانئ متعلقة بالموضوع 




> أما هذه فأضحكتني كثيرا لأنها ذكرتني بشكوى قريبة لي كانت تسكن في المدينة قبل الزواج ثم انتقلت لقرية بعد الزواج قالت شاكية :
> 
>   بعد مدة قصيرة من زواجي خرجت مع زوجي لسبب ما وكانت الطريق غير ممهدة فأردت الإمساك 
> بمرفقه لأستطيع السير بسهولة أكثر ، فما كان منه إلا أن زجرني بعد أن انتفض وأبعد يده عني بسرعة
> ناظرا حوله كأنه  تلبس بالجرم المشهود فتعجبت من فعلته بشدة !!!
> فقال لي : هذا الفعل لا يليق في بلدتنا هذه فلا تفعليه ثانية فضلا ...
> فسلمت أمري لله وسكت ............
> وبعد عدة أشهر ذهبت مع زوجي إلى بلدة مجاورة لحاجة ما ، فأردت في الطريق
> أن أتمسك بمرفقه لأستطيع ملاحقة خطواته ... فزجرني أيضا مغضبا وأبعد يده عن متناولي
> ...

----------


## أم هانئ

أمة الوهاب وساة بنت محمد جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن إليكما

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

سبحان الله ليس كل الأزواج أزواج فرحمك الله يا أبا عبدالرحمن (الوراق). كان ما أوسع صدره وما أطيب قلبك وما أفضل حديثك وما أكرمك وما أهناك .... ليس هناك ما يعيبه في حياته الأسرية والإجتماعية ووالله كان هذا بما يرضي الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوالله كان نادرا ولو كتبت صفحات عنه لا أعطيه حقه بالوصف الحسن، فرحمه الله تعالى وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامه ومقامنا بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.
وهدى الله أزواجكم وزوجاتكم لما يحب ويرضا وبارك لجميعكم في حياته اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> فرحمه الله تعالى وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامه ومقامنا بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.
> 
> وهدى الله أزواجكم وزوجاتكم لما يحب ويرضا وبارك لجميعكم في حياته اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.
> .


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

أختنا سارة بنت محمد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك






> سبحان الله ليس كل الأزواج أزواج فرحمك الله يا أبا عبدالرحمن (الوراق). كان ما أوسع صدره وما أطيب قلبك وما أفضل حديثك وما أكرمك وما أهناك .... ليس هناك ما يعيبه في حياته الأسرية والإجتماعية ووالله كان هذا بما يرضي الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوالله كان نادرا ولو كتبت صفحات عنه لا أعطيه حقه بالوصف الحسن، فرحمه الله تعالى وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامه ومقامنا بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.
> 
> وهدى الله أزواجكم وزوجاتكم لما يحب ويرضا وبارك لجميعكم في حياته اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.
> .


اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

(10 )


الزوج يذهب إلى الدوام في الصباح الباكر ، ويعود منه قبيل العصر

يتقوت بلقيمات ثم يخرج لصلاة العصر ولا يعود إلا قبيل المغرب 

يمكث قليلا ثم يخرج لصلاة المغرب ثم لا يعود إلى بيته إلا منتصف الليل

تقريبا ليطعم ثم ينام ليقوم قبيل الفجر يستأنف يوما آخر كسابقه وهكذا دويليك

- أما يوم العطلة ( الجمعة ) فبعد أن يصلي الفجر راشدا ينام حتى الحادية عشرة

ثم يقوم يتقوت بلقيمات ويستعد للصلاة يبغي إليها البكور عله ينال أعلى الأجور

يذهب مع رفقائه إلى الصلاة ويعود قرب العصر ثم لا يلبث أن يخرج للصلاة مؤكدا

على أهله أنه سيعود مريضا أو يصل رحما أو سيتدخل لإصلاح ذات بين أو ....

ثم يعود بين المغرب والعشاء ليتقوت ثم يخرج إلى الصلاة ثم لا يعود إلى بيته

إلا منتصف الليل تقريبا ....


- الزوجة تشكوه - بتحسس- إليه : للأولاد حق بورك فيك ! 


- الزوج بدهشة : وهل قصرت في شيء ؟!


- الزوجة بدهشة أكبر : نعم والله في كل شيء!!


- الزوج مدافعا : إنا لله ... وهل أجلس في البيت ولا أذهب إلى الدوام 
أو إلى أي مكان ....؟ّ


- الزوجة برجاء : ومن ذا الذي يستطيع قول ذلك !
فقط سويعات قليلة صدقة على الأولاد فضلا ...


- الزوج بغيظ : وما ينقص الأولاد ؟ وما وظيفتك إذن ؟!


- الزوجة بتصبّر : يحتاجون توجيهات أب رجل ، لا تعلق لهم بك ألبتة
هل هذا يرضي الله .!!.. 
أضعف الإيمان أن تستيقظ باكرا يوم الجمعة ثم تصحب الذكور معك إلى الصلاة ...


- الزوج مستنكرا : سبحان ربي العظيم ..
أتستكثرين عليّ  الراحة يوم عطلتي ، والخروج خليّا مع رفقتي !!!


- الزوجة بيأس : الأولاد أحق والله ... خيركم خيركم لأهله 


- الزوج  ينهي الحوار بحدة : اسمعي يا هذه و اعي :
هذه حياتي وأنا كذلك ، ووالله لن أنصاع لك 
فلست ذلك الرجل الذي تسيره زوجته 
ولذا أنا على ما أنا عليه وما تستطيعه بلا إنظار افعليه ...



- الزوجة باكية : إلى الله أشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس ...

----------


## أشجعي

ما أسمجه!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> سبحان الله ليس كل الأزواج أزواج فرحمك الله يا أبا عبدالرحمن (الوراق). كان ما أوسع صدره وما أطيب قلبك وما أفضل حديثك وما أكرمك وما أهناك .... ليس هناك ما يعيبه في حياته الأسرية والإجتماعية ووالله كان هذا بما يرضي الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوالله كان نادرا ولو كتبت صفحات عنه لا أعطيه حقه بالوصف الحسن، فرحمه الله تعالى وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامه ومقامنا بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.
> وهدى الله أزواجكم وزوجاتكم لما يحب ويرضا وبارك لجميعكم في حياته اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.


اللهم آمين ، آمين ، اللهم آمين ، اللهم آمين

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أما هذه فأضحكتني كثيرا لأنها ذكرتني بشكوى قريبة لي كانت تسكن في المدينة قبل الزواج ثم انتقلت لقرية بعد الزواج قالت شاكية :
> 
> بعد مدة قصيرة من زواجي خرجت مع زوجي لسبب ما وكانت الطريق غير ممهدة فأردت الإمساك 
> بمرفقه لأستطيع السير بسهولة أكثر ، فما كان منه إلا أن زجرني بعد أن انتفض وأبعد يده عني بسرعة
> ناظرا حوله كأنه تلبس بالجرم المشهود فتعجبت من فعلته بشدة !!!
> فقال لي : هذا الفعل لا يليق في بلدتنا هذه فلا تفعليه ثانية فضلا ...
> فسلمت أمري لله وسكت ............
> وبعد عدة أشهر ذهبت مع زوجي إلى بلدة مجاورة لحاجة ما ، فأردت في الطريق
> أن أتمسك بمرفقه لأستطيع ملاحقة خطواته ... فزجرني أيضا مغضبا وأبعد يده عن متناولي
> ...


إن كانت الزوجة تمسك بمرفق الزوج للضرورة فلا بأس به .
أما غير الضرورة  فليس من اللائق فعل ذلك عند كثير من الناس .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم

----------


## أم هانئ

( 11 )



العروس الصغيرة كانت تظن أنها إذا غضبت أو حزنت
 ستتوقف الأرض عن الدوران وستبكي السماء مطرا
وستحتجب الشمس عن الشروق .

وقع الخلاف بينها وبين زوجها فتجادلا وفي أثناء الجدال
تركها زوجها غضبى باكية ثم ذهب لا يلوي على شيء 
فجلست مكانها لساعات تبكي وتمني نفسها أنه حين يعود
 أكيد سيترضاها و يجبر خاطرها ... ولكنها حتى ذلك الحين
لن تكلمه أبدا ...

وأخيرا عاد الزوج من الخارج ولم يلق السلام التزم الصمت
هو الآخر ... قامت فوضعت العشاء فأكل وحده صامتا
ثم قام إلى الفراش رأسا ونام ...


فاغتاظت العروس بشدة وبكت بجواره على الفراش وقد على
صوت نشيجها ولكنه لم يحرك ساكنا ..... فلما تعبت من البكاء
قامت تضيء كل مصابيح الغرفة عله يضطرب في منامه ...
والعجيبة أنه أدار ظهره لها ووضع الوسادة على وجهه ونام قرير العين
لا يشكو من شيء ....
زاد غيظها منه فأدارت المسجل الذي بجوار الفراش بأعلى 
صوت على تلاوة  طيبة لسورة ما فلم يتملل بل علا غطيطه
بانتظام وأريحية شديدة ...

بقيت جالسة حتى الصباح تجري دموعها بلا انقطاع ...
فقام من نومه نشطا لا يعكر صفوه شيء لم يكلف نفسه 
عناء إلقاء نظرة عليها ولا راعه تورم عينيها ...
 ثم تركها وذهب....


فجفت دموعها و قامت إلى الفراش وقد وعت جيدا الدرس
  وعلمت أن ما كانت تظنه من بكاء السماء وانحجاب الشمس 
وانكفاف الأرض عن دورانها لأجل حزنها  محض أوهام 
لا علاقة له بواقع الحياة ....

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> ( 11 )
> 
> 
> 
> العروس الصغيرة كانت تظن أنها إذا غضبت أو حزنت
> ستتوقف الأرض عن الدوران وستبكي السماء مطرا
> وستحتجب الشمس عن الشروق .
> 
> وقع الخلاف بينها وبين زوجها فتجادلا وفي أثناء الجدال
> ...


التربية تحتاج الى حكمة وصبر, ونعم فعل الرجل الرجل.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ( 11 )
> 
> 
> 
> العروس الصغيرة كانت تظن أنها إذا غضبت أو حزنت
> ستتوقف الأرض عن الدوران وستبكي السماء مطرا
> وستحتجب الشمس عن الشروق .
> 
> وقع الخلاف بينها وبين زوجها فتجادلا وفي أثناء الجدال
> ...


هناك مثل شعبي عندنا يقول : عز لْبنت غير مع بوها 
فعلا ، لا يوجد رجل في الكون كله يحب ويعطف ويحن على البنت مثل والدها ، لعل عاطفة الأبوة أقوى من عاطفة الزوج لزوجته !!! من يدري !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن إليكما

----------


## أم هانئ

( 12 ) 



الزوجة للزوج برجاء : فضلا راجع مع الولد جزءًا أو جزئين 

الزوج بغضب : و لم لا تفعلين أنت ؟

الزوجة بتصبر : راجعت وأراجع وسأراجع -إن شاء الله - له باقي المواد ...
ثم خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه بورك فيك .

الزوج ينادي الولد بضيق : هلمّ اقرأ يا سيدي ...


الزوجة متابعة لهما وهي تطهو ....
الزوج يراجع للولد بغلظة وضيق وتأفف لا يهتم بتكرار
تصويب ما يخطيء فيه الولد ولا يكلف نفسه عناء ربط
معاني الآيات بخواتيمها أو بعضها ببعض ليسهل عليه الحفظ
...كأنه مكره بل مقهور على فعل ذلك ، وأخيرا أكثر من نهر 
الولد وضربه حتى علا صراخ الولد ونحيبه ..

حتى هنا لم تتمالك الزوجة نفسها وقد كانت تتصبر حتى عجزت
عن التزام الصمت فذهبت إليهما وبغيظ قالت : كفى يا أبا فلان كفى
أنت تراجع له كارها اتركه الله الغني عن مراجعتك التي ستتسبب 
في نفور الولد من القرآن ... أنت زاهد في الأجر الله الغني الله الغني ...


الزوج غاضبا : أسأل الله أن يقبض هذا الولد لنستريح ...


الزوجة بدهشة عارمة : لم لم لم ... أهكذا يحل الإشكال !!!

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> ( 12 ) 
> 
> 
> 
> الزوجة للزوج برجاء : فضلا راجع مع الولد جزءًا أو جزئين 
> 
> الزوج بغضب : و لم لا تفعلين أنت ؟
> 
> الزوجة بتصبر : راجعت وأراجع وسأراجع -إن شاء الله - له باقي المواد ...
> ...


والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> زاد غيظها منه فأدارت المسجل الذي بجوار الفراش بأعلى 
> صوت على تلاوة طيبة لسورة ما فلم يتملل بل علا غطيطه
> بانتظام وأريحية شديدة ...


يجب صيانة كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى عن استخدامه في كيد الناس !
فإن كانت تريد أن تزعجه واستخدمت تلاوة القرآن الكريم ليحصل لها ذلك ، فيجب عليها التوبة من هذا الفعل والاستغفار ، لانه عمل خطير ، نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى السلامة .
والواجب عند تشغيل التلاوة أن تكون النية خالصة لله سبحانه وتعالى ، ويستعظم المسلم مدى عظمة التلاوة ، لأنه كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى يكون للتدبر والتفكر والخشوع ، وليس لايقاظ الناس ودفعهم للتملل من التلاوة والعياذ بالله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الزوج غاضبا : أسأل الله أن يقبض هذا الولد لنستريح ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
نسأل الله العظيم أن يرقق قلوب العباد .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ....

والمسألة على كل حال وجهات نظر ...

----------


## أم هانئ

( 13 )



 ** الزوجة للزوج : فضلا اشتر لنا كذا وكذا 


- الزوج ذهب لشراء المطلوب وعاد به يلتقط أنفاسه بالكاد 

الزوجة تطلعت لما اشتراه الزوج منتقدة سوء اختياره .

الزوج يكظم غيظه بتصبر ....


** مرة  أخرى عاد الزوج إلى البيت سعيدا  محملا بمشتروات للأولاد

- الزوجة لائمة : ألم أقل لك لا تشتر شيئا وحدك  !! !
فقد استغل البائع طيبتك كالعادة وأخذ منك أكثر مما تستحق تلك الأشياء 
- الزوج لائما : كنت آمل في ابتسامة شاكرة ربنا يهديك ...
- الزوجة بتعجب : أكيد جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ....
- الزوج بغضب فضلا كفى ...


** الزوج خرج مع الأولاد والزوجة لشراء بعض الأشياء 
 ثم ندم لأنه تعب من كثرة التجوال وطول الزمان المقطوع في الانتقاء والمساومة 
عادا إلى البيت والزوج كئيب مما حدث ،  بينما الزوجة سعيدة بمهارتها الفائقة 
في  حسن الانتقاء و جيد المساومة   ....


** أبدت الزوجة يوما إعجابها بجهاز ما ، فأضمر الزوج أن يشتريه لها كهدية
ما إن يملك ثمنه ، وبعد أيام  اشتراه و هو عاد إلى البيت ظنا منه أنه سيسعدها 
فما إن فاجأها به إلا واعترضت مؤنبة إياه لم فعلت ذلك
لو فقط كنا تحرينا وسألنا عنه من اشتراه قبلا ................

الزوج غاضبا : كفى كفى كفى .........

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> والمسألة على كل حال وجهات نظر ...


أحسن الله تعالى إليكم ووفقكم لكل خير 
هى وجهات نظر إن كانت تخص الزوج أو الزوجة سواء كان هو ظالم هي ظالمة 
هو نكدي هي نكدية ، هذه كلها تكون وجهات نظر 
لكن أمر يخص كلام رب العالمين فهو يدخل تحت حكم شرعي 
فلا ينبغي أبدًا التقليل من شأن هذا الأمر : 



> زاد غيظها منه فأدارت المسجل الذي بجوار الفراش بأعلى 
> صوت على تلاوة طيبة لسورة ما فلم يتملل بل علا غطيطه
> بانتظام وأريحية شديدة ...


لأنه منكر وباطل ، ويفعله بعض الناس ، فلا يجوز استخدام كلام رب العالمين في كيد المسلمين ، ودفعهم للتملل والغضب !
فإن كنا نروي هذه القصص من أجل اظهار حق الزوجة !
فحق الله عز وجل أعظم وأجل أن نبينه ونحذر الناس من المساس بحقه سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفائدة

----------


## أم هانئ

( 14 )



اجتمعت العائلة لسبب ما وحضرت الاجتماع عروس الابن الأصغر السافرة

- قالت زوجة الابن الأكبر تتألفها وتدعوها :
ألا ترين كل نساء وبنات العائلة محتجبات أما آن لك يا غالية التستر 
بالحجاب فأنت أهل لكل خير ؟ 


- فأجابت العروس الصغيرة بحياء : إن شاء الله قريبا يا أم فلانة

- فقالت لها الزوجة تستحثها على المسارعة : وسيكون - إن شاء الله - أول حجاب هدية مني ...

- ابتسمت العروس وقالت : إذن سأسرع ...

- تدخل زوج الكبرى : لا بل سيكون أول حجاب لك هدية مني أنا 
ثم اعقب قوله هذا بنفحة كبيرة من المال أعطاه للعروس .

- فضحكت الزوجة قائلة : ها قد رزقك الله يا غالية اشتري إذن حجابي وحجابه .

- فقاطعها الزوج بغيظ وبصوت مرتفع قال :
لا لا بل ما أعطيتك فهو مني أنا ، وعليها - يقصد زوجته - هي
أن توفي بوعدها فمالي ولهــا ...

- الزوجة بدهشة شديدة - وأمام الجميع - فتحت فاها لتجيب فلم تستطع ....

----------


## أم هانئ

( 15 )


حدث جدال بين الزوجين وترتب عليه مقاطعة بين الاثنين

فأصبح الزوج يدخل ويخرج لا سلام ولا كلام 

وكذا التزمت الزوجة الصمت التام واستمر هذا الأمر عدة أيام

قد يقع مثل ذلك بين الزوجين ولكن أن يعتزل الزوج الصغار أيضا

فلا يوجه لهم كلاما ولا يلقي عليهم سلاما ولا يتابع  لهم أمرا ...!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

( 16 )



- الزوج والزوجة محرمان يركبان الباص المتجه من جدة إلى مكة 

- الزوجة : بجوار الشباك تلبي بصوت خفيض وتكرر التلبية ( لبيك اللهم لبيك )

- الصمت التام - وبكل أسف - يسود الباص 

- الزوجة تهمس لزوجها الصامت : لم لا تلبي أو تكبر أو تهلل بصوت عالٍ عَلّ القوم يقتدون بك ؟


- الزوج بغيظ : اهتمي بشئونك فضلا ....


- الزوجة مندهشة أعرضت عنه ، وعادت للتلبية بصوتها الخفيض ناظرة إلى الطريق ....


                      ( لبيك اللهم لبيك ...)

----------


## أم هانئ

( 17 )


أحرمت الزوجة لصلاة الظهر بعد الأذان بساعة تقريبا

وما إن بدأت الصلاة حتى طرق الزوج الباب وقد أتى من عمله باكرا

الزوجة صفقت ليعلم أنها تصلي ...

الزوج بغيظ شديد وصوت كالصراخ : آآآآآآآلآن تصلين يا هذه ؟

ثم فتح بمفتاحه الباب وولج يتوعد ويتهدد بكلمات غير مفهومة 

الزوجة أنهت صلاتها متجوّزة وسألته عاتبة : أليس معك مفتاح ؟!
لم كل هذا الصراخ ؟! وماذا عن الجيران ؟!

قال : بلى ، ولكن لم لا تفتحين أنت ! أهذا وقت صلاة ! 
ثم ليذهب الجيران إلى ....

فنظرت الزوجة في دهشة ولم تحر جوابا ....!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

( 18 )


* الزوج يجلس بجوار زوجته في سيارة نقل عام ...

- الزوج يتمتم بشيء لم تستطع الزوجة تبينه ..

- الزوجة تسأل بهمس : ماذا قلتَ ؟

- الزوج بصوت مرتفع قليلا : أستغفر الله .. أستغفر الله ...

- الزوجة بصوت خافت مليء بالغيرة : لعلك لم تغض البصر عن إحداهن لذا تستغفر ...!!

- الزوج بغضب و بصوت مرتفع : أستغفر الله ... أستغفر الله ... أستغفر الله ...!!


- الزوجة هامسة بحزن : إذن فعلتَ ، ألا تتقي الله و .....دمــــــوع !


حين توقفت السيارة وترجلا منها همت الزوجة بمتابعة الحوار 
فإذا بالزوج يتركها ويذهب غير لاوٍ على شيء  ........!!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

حين قرأت القصص اعتقدت أن هناك فئة من الرجال قليله على هذه الشاكلة
وحين قرأت تعليقات بعض الرجال على القصص أحزنني واقعنا وقلت في نفسي والله إنهم كثر أسأل الله العفو والعافية كأن الله نزع الرحمة من قلوبهم فلو كان حق من حقوق الزوجة فعله والا فلا الله أكبر وأين إحساسنا بالآخر؟؟ أين مراعاتنا للأخلاق؟؟ أما علمنا رسولنا صلوات الله عليه الى جانب الحقوق والواجبات الأخلاق والرفق بالمرأة............رف  قا بالقوارير .........رفقا بالقوارير
أحسن الله اليك أختي أم هانئ على النقل مع أنه أثار بنا الشجون
الله المستعان

----------


## أم هانئ

> حين قرأت القصص اعتقدت أن هناك فئة من الرجال قليله على هذه الشاكلة
> وحين قرأت تعليقات بعض الرجال على القصص أحزنني واقعنا وقلت في نفسي والله إنهم كثر أسأل الله العفو والعافية كأن الله نزع الرحمة من قلوبهم فلو كان حق من حقوق الزوجة فعله والا فلا الله أكبر وأين إحساسنا بالآخر؟؟ أين مراعاتنا للأخلاق؟؟ أما علمنا رسولنا صلوات الله عليه الى جانب الحقوق والواجبات الأخلاق والرفق بالمرأة............رف  قا بالقوارير .........رفقا بالقوارير
> أحسن الله اليك أختي أم هانئ على النقل مع أنه أثار بنا الشجون
> الله المستعان


بوركت أم البراء .....

----------


## لجين الندى

كنت أبحث في المجلس وإذا بعيني تقع على هذا الموضوع
فدخلت اليه لأقرأ أول مشاركة واذا بي قد وصلت لآخر مشاركة : )

أحسن الله اليكِ .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادك علما..

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

جزى الله الكاتبه خيرا وفقك الله وحبذا لوكان الموضوع والنصح موجهه للزوج تاره وللزوجه اخرى 
*رسائل متبادلة بين زوجين* *إعداد / عبدالملك القاسم* 
 *المقدمة* الحمد لله الذي جعل بين الأزواج مودة ورحمة، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد : فإن الأسرة في الإسلام هي قوام المجتمع وعماده. اهتم بها الإسلام أيما اهتمام، ووردت آيات كثيرة في كتاب الله عز وجل تنظم هذه الأسرة وتقيم صلبها وتعالج مشاكلها، وأفاضت السنة النبوية المطهرة فأتمت الأمر وأوضحته، وكانت سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خير مثال على حسن رعاية الأسرة وتعليمها والمحافظة عليها والقيام بحقوقها . ولقلة ما في الساحة الإسلامية من كتيبات صغيرة تعالج مشاكل الأسرة وتحيي سعادتها- وتعيد لها مكانتها العظيمة .. سطرت هذا الكتاب بأسلوب جديد، آملاً أن يكون فيه الخير والفائدة حتى تكون الأسرة المسلمة مستقرة هانئة مطمئنة؛ لتخرج لنا جيلا تقر به أعين المسلمين. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . *
* *قبل فتح الرسالة* للرسائل عموماً وقع خاص في النفس.. وفي الرسائل المتبادلة بين الأحباب والأصحاب من علامات الرقي وحسن التربية ونبل المودة الشيء الكثير! فهي تقرب القلوب وتزيل إحن الصدور، وتنشر المودة، وتبقي المحبة! وهذه رسائل عتاب ومودة بين زوجين تحكي واقعا ملموسا ومشاهدا.. ولم آت فيها بجديد، وإنما هي أمور بدهية أحببت أن ألفت النظر إليها، والتأكيد على أهميتها، لعل فيها إصلاح ما تهدم، ووصل ما تقطع، وجمع ما تشتت.. وهي إشارات متتالية إلى كل زوج وزوجة . *
* *يا زوجي* قبل سنوات مضت فرحت وأنا أزف إليك،معتزة بقوامتك علي سعيدة باقترانك بي..واليوم لا تساورني ندامة ولا دمعة حزن على زاوجي منك.. بل لك من المودة أعلاها، ومن المحبة أكملها وأسماها.. فالحمد لله الذي جعل لك في قلبي سكنا، وفي نفسي طمأنينة، وفي حديثي فخرا واعتزازا، وأحمد الله عز وجل فلا يظهر بيني وبينك تنافر في الخلق، ولا تباين في المزاج، ولا اختلاف في الطبائع.. بل وجدتك نعم الرجل متمسكا بقول الله تعالى:{الرِّجَال  ُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ }،ووجدت أثر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على قولك وفعلك ((.. واستوصوا بالنساء خيرا.. )). فأنعم بك من رجل قام بحقوق الله تعالى وحقوق بيته، وأبشر بنصيب وافر من حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم((أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا، وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم )). ونحن نسير سويا في هذه الدنيا، نرى ونسمع من قد تنكب الصراط، أو زلت به القدم.. فخالف أمر الله عز وجل وهدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في القوامة وحسن المعاملة والصفح عن زلات أهل بيته.. والبعض أهملهم وبخسهم حقوقهم.. وإن كنت يا زوجي أربأ بك أن تحمل صفة من تلك الصفات وزلة من تلك الزلات، فإني كتبتها للذكرى، والمؤمن مرآة أخيه، والمؤمنون نصحة، والمنافقون غششة.. وعهدتك تحب الحوار وتستمع له،ولك قدوة في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم،ومن سار على خطاهم، والعاقل الأريب الفطن الكيس من يستمع إلى قول الحق، فما بالك بمن يطلب الحق.. ولطول الطريق فقد يقع ما يكدر مسيرة الحياة الزوجية، وقد تكون هذه العثرات باب شؤم، وطريق معصية، ومفترق طرق، فأحببت أن أذكرك بها علك تنصح بها من وراءك من الأحباب والأصحاب.. إنها أنات زوجات، وآهات أمهات.. إنها جلسة وحديث من زوجة إلى زوجها ولا يبخس الرجل العاقل حديث النصيحة.. بل هو مستمع منصت رفعه الأدب وزانه العقل، محتسباً الإصلاح أجرا ومثوبة! *يا زوجي العزيز:* • لا أرى لك اهتماما بأمر العقيدة الذي عليه مدار الإسلام والإيمان.فقد تراخيت في أمر التوكل على الله،ووكلت الأمر للأسباب. قال ابن رجب عن التوكل:(( هو صدق اعتماد القلب على الله عز وجل في استجلاب المصالح ، ودفع المضار من أمور الدنيا والآخرة..)) وقال ابن القيم: ((التوكل: نصف الدين )). والناس في هذه الأزمان على ثلاث مراتب: *الأول:* من تواكل وقعد عن العمل ولم يأخذ بالأسباب وهذا مخالف لسنة الله عز وجل في الكون. *الثاني:* من قام بالأسباب وترك التوكل، وهؤلاء هم الماديون وأتباعهم. *الثالث:* أهل الحق، من قاموا بالأسباب وتوكلوا على الله عز وجل، وهذا هو طريق الأنبياء والمرسلين، فهم يعملون للجنة ويتوكلون على الله، ويسيرون في مصالحهم وهم متوكلون على الله عز وجل، ويجاهدون وهم مستعدون متوكلون. فكن يا زوجي في أعلى المراتب وأسماها متوكلا عاملا، كما هو قدوتنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم. *• يا زوجي الحبيب:* تبدت أمور خطيرة تهدم الدين من أساسه، ومن أخطر تلك المعاول: موافقتك للذهاب لمن تعرف في قرارة نفسك أنه من المشعوذين والدجالين، وقد حذر الله عز وجل ورسوله من ذلك، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)). وإن لبسوا عليك بالاسم وقالوا هو: طبيب شعبي.. فالأسماء لا تغير الأمر! واسمع- يا زوجي- في أوساط الرجال حديثا يصل إلى الردة- والعياذ بالله- من الاستهزاء بالدين وأوامره من حجاب، وإعفاء لحية، وتقصير ثوب. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((إن الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله كفر يكفر صاحبه بعد إيمانه )).

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي- رحمه الله-: ((إن الاستهزاء بالله ورسوله كفر يخرج عن الدين، لأن أصل الدين مبني على تعظيم الله وتعظيم دينه ورسله، والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك مناف لهذا الأصل ومناقض له أشد المناقضة)). وليس لك يا زوجي إلا الإنكار عليهم مع القدرة، أو القيام مع عدمها، واسمع قول الله عز وجل:{وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً }. فتنبه يا زوجي لهذا الأمر الخطير، واحذر أن تزل قدمك بعد ثبوتها. *يا زوجي العزيز :* • خلقنا الله عز وجل لأمر عظيم هو عبادته.. فأين موقع هذا الأمر من دقائق حياتك؟! وأذكرك بقول الله عز وجل :{وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْأِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ} وأراك تكدح الليل والنهار من أجل ريالات تجمعها، وأنستك الدنيا الفانية الآخر الدائمة.. فأنت تعمل للدنيا وتجذ وتحرص وكأنك مخلد فيها، وتساهلت في أمر الآخرة وكأنك لن ترحل إليها.. وكلما رأيتك تجري وتلهث، تذكرت قول يحي بن معاذ:((مسكين ابن آدم لو خاف النار كما يخاف الفقر دخل الجنة)). *يا زوجي الكريم :* هل انقطعت حاجتك عن الله عز وجل فأهملت الدعاء؟! من يدفع عنك المرض، ومن يصلح زوجك وأبناءك، ومن يعنيك على نوائب الدهر؟ أنسيت أنه كان من دعاء نبي هذه الأمة الدعوة على الثبات على هذا الدين؟! بل وأبو الأنبياء كان يدعو لنفسه ولأبنائه بأن يجنبهم الله عز وجل عبادة الأصنام.. {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ }. فحري بك يا زوجي أن تكثر من الدعاء في زمن تتخطف فيه الفتن دين الرجل، والأمر كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن بين أيديكم فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم، يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا، ويمسي كافرا، ويمسي مؤمنا، ويصبح كافرا.. )). لا تحقرن يا زوجي معصية لله عز وجل، فإن للمعاصي شؤما وخزياً وعارا في الدنيا والآخرة، وربما يطمس الله على قلب الإنسان بسبب معصية صغيرة يحتقرها.. وقد ورد في القرآن العظيم أن الله عز وجل خسف الأرض بأمم أسرفت على نفسها في عمل الفواحش والذنوب،ثم تأمل من خسف الله به الأرض لأنه خرج في ذنب قد تراه سهلاً وهو عند الله عظيم..قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((بينما رجل يتبختر في حلة قد أعجبته نفسه، إذ أمر الله الأرض فأخذته، فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة)). *يا زوجي الكريم:* • أرى تقصيرا وتكاسلا منك في أداء الصلاة مع الجماعة وأحياناً أراك تصلي بجواري! مع علمك بوجوب أداء الصلاة مع الجماعة فما بالك! وماذا دهاك! وأخشى أن يكون فيك خصلة من خصال المنافقين، كما قال عبد الله بن مسعود: ((وما يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق)). أما في أمر متابعة صلاتي وصلاة أبنائنا فأرى منك إعراضاً ولا مبالاة وهي تحتاج منك إلى صبر ومصابرة كما قال تعالى:{وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها} ونحن اليوم وإن كنا أحبابك ورعيتك، فإننا غدا يوم القيامة خصماؤك إن فرطت، فإن لك أمر الولاية علينا الآن ومسؤول ومحاسب عنها غدا.. *يا زوجي..* • أرى في بعض تصرفاتك حدة ويتملكك الغضب والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من ذلك فقال: ((لا تغضب))رددها مراراً. والكثير من المشاكل التي تقع داخل الأسر نتيجة تهور وغضب.. وأوصيك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لا تغضب )) وكن قدوة لنا جميعا.. نرى فيك الرجل العاقل والزوج الحكيم والأب المتزن. وسأورد لك ما ذكره ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى، عن أم ذرة عن ميمونة (أم المؤمنين) رضي الله عنها قالت: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة من عندي، فأغلقت دونه الباب،. فجاء يستفتح الباب فأبيت أن أفتح له، فقال: ((أقسمت إلا فتحته لي)) فقلت له: تذهب لأزواجك في ليلتي هذي، قال:((ما فعلت، ولكن وجدت حقناً من بولي)). أ رأيت يا زوجي نبي هذه الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام وقائدها ومعلمها يخرج لحاجته فيغلق دونه الباب في الليل المظلم، ويستفتح الباب فترفض زوجته! فيقسم عليها أن تفتح له الباب ويوضح ويشرح لها بكلمات وافية لماذا خرج! عندها ترضى أم المؤمنين- رضي الله عنها- وتفتح له الباب وينتهي الأمر! انتهى لرفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بزوجاته وحلمه عليهن ومعالجته للموقف بهدوء واتزان. • سمعت يا زوجي أن جارتنا تسعى جادة لحفظ أجزاء من القرآن وقد شجعهما زوجها على ذلك، بل وجعل لها هدية ثمينة كلما أتمت حفظ سورة معينة، وأكثر من ذلك بدأ هو بنفسه يراجع ما حفظت.. فليتك تسعى معي بهذا الأمر وتحثني عليه، وتأكد أنني إذا رأيت فرحك وسرورك ومتابعتك سأكون مثل جارتنا، بل وأكثر منها.. فهيا نتعاون على الخير ونجني الحسنات. • سأنقل لك يا زوجي صورة طالما تمنيتها في عشنا الزوجي.. عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((رحم الله رجلا قام من الليل فصلى وأيقظ امرأته فصلت، فإن أبت نضح في وجهها الماء، ورحم الله امرأة قامت من الليل فصلت، وأيقظت زوجها فصلى، فإن أبى نضحت في وجهه الماء)). فهلا رأيت منك تلك اللمسات الإيمانية.. •يا زوجي.. الإسلام تناله السهام من كل مكان وأراك تنام قرير العين.. لا يهمك أمر الإسلام ولا المسلمين! وأعجب من هذا أنك كنت فيما سبق سباقاً في العمل الدعوي فماذا دهاك؟ هل أنت في انحدار وتراجع؟ أم هي بداية انتكاسة والعياذ بالله؟! وإني لأربأ بأمثالك أن تكون همومه منحصرة في جيبه وبطنه وليس للإسلام مكان في قلبه! يا أبا عبد الله.. لو لم يقم الصحابة- رضوان الله علمهم أجمعين- بتبليغ الرسالة إلينا فهل يصل الدين إلى من بعدهم؟. إنهم أمة من الأخيار قاموا بالدعوة وتلقفها السلف عن الخلف إلى يوم القيامة! فما نصيبك من هذا الخير العظيم. ولقد تيسرت السبل وتعددت وتنوعت ورخصت الأثمان في سبيل الدعوة. قف وراجع نفسك فالأمة بحاجة إلى همتك وعزمك فكل قليل مع قليل يبارك الله فيه.. ولو كل رجل استشعر مكانه ورأى حق الإسلام عليه لارتفعت الراية وشيدت الحصون!  • يا زوجي.. مال المرأة الذي يأتي إليها هدية، أو من وارث، أو من عمل تقوم به، هو مال خاص بها لا يجوز أخذ شيء منه إلا بطيب نفس منها وموافقتها! وهذا المبدأ من محاسن الدين الإسلامي وشرائعه في تكريم المرأة وقيام كيان مادي خاص بها. لكن مع الأسف كثر في الآونة الأخيرة التعدي على مال الزوجة بسبب أو بدون سبب، وافتعل كثير من الأزواج المشاكل لكي تتنازل الزوجة عن مالها وهي مكرهة إرضاء لزوجها، وآخرون اتخذوا التهديد والوعيد سلماً لمآربهم، وآخرون خدعوا زوجاتهم، إما بشكل مباشر كادعاء شراء أرض أو بيت لها وهو لا يفعل ذلك، وإما بأخذ المال على شكل قرض لا يرد! وهذا من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل. • يا زوجي.. أرى رفقاء السوء بدأوا يخطون- نحو دارنا! وقد ذكرت لك ذلك من قبل، وقلت لي: إنك رجل عاقل وكبير ومطلع وتقدر الأمور بقدرها! ولكني أراك بدأت تنجرف معهم! وبدأت تتهاون في أمر دينك وتؤخر صلاتك.. والدش قاب قوسين أو أدنى! ورفقاء السوء يا زوجي لا يقتصرون على صغار السن فحسب.. فهذا أبو جهل يأتي إلى رجل كبير السن هو عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.. يأتيه. أبو جهل ليكون رفيق سوء يصده عن قول لا إله إلا الله.. وكان لرفيق السوء ما أراد فمات عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو رجل كبير عاقل فطن على الشرك! هذا هو رفيق السوء يأتي مثل اللص حتى إذا وجد منك ثغرة نفذ منها! • يا زوجي العزيز.. المشورة حث عليها الله عز وجل {وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ } وهناك أمور أرى أن من حقي عليك أن تشاورني فيها، وهناك أمور أنت وشأنك! أحياناً آخر من يعلم بقراراتك أنا! هذه أم المؤمنين- أم سلمة- رضي الله عنها دخل عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة الحديبية مهموماً مغموماً فشاورها، فلقي عندها الحل الأمثل والجواب الباتر.. لما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتابة الصلح مع قريش قال لأصحابه: ((قوموا فانحروا ثم احلقوا)) فثقل الأمر على الصحابة وقد كان حنينهم إلى مكة. فدخل صلى الله عليه وسلم على أم سلمة فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس فقالت له أم سلمة رضي الله عنها: يا نبي الله أتحب ذلك؟ اخرج ثم لا تكلم أحدا كلمة حتى تنحر بدنك، وتدعو حالقك فيحلقك. فخرج فلم

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

باقى الموضوع على الرابط
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/86.htm

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

وحبذا لوكان الموضوع والنصح موجهه للزوج تاره وللزوجه اخرى 

  كذا قلت ووجدت كلامى غير دقيق ولم انتبه الا بعدالمشاركه فعذرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> كنت أبحث في المجلس وإذا بعيني تقع على هذا الموضوع
> فدخلت اليه لأقرأ أول مشاركة واذا بي قد وصلت لآخر مشاركة : )
> 
> 
> 
> أحسن الله اليكِ .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادك علما..


أحسن الله إليك لجين أسعدنا كريم مرورك وعطر متابعتك وجميل دعائك كتب الله لك بمثله وزيادة بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> وحبذا لوكان الموضوع والنصح موجهه للزوج تاره وللزوجه اخرى 
> 
>   كذا قلت ووجدت كلامى غير دقيق ولم انتبه الا بعدالمشاركه فعذرا


لا عليكم ..وجزاكم الله خيرا على النقل والفائدة ..

----------


## أم هانئ

( 19 )

- الزوجة تدلل رضيعها وتداعبه ...
- الزوج يفاجئها : أراك تحبين ابنك(1) هذا أكثر مني ...؟!
- الزوجة بدهشة : وهل في ذلك من شك ...ما أفعل وقد رُزقت حبه ؟!!
- احمر وجه الزوج من الغضب بشدة وأخذ يتمتم بكلمات مستنكرة لائمة ...!!
- الزوجة مدافعة : بالله عليك اصدقني القول - رجاء -   من تحب أكثر أنا أم ابنتك (2)الكبرى ؟!!
- فأجاب صادقا وقد باغته السؤال : الحق أحبها هي أكثر ....ثم أتم متغيظا : إنها ابنتي ...!!
- الزوجة متعجبة : سبحان الله ! وهل عارضتك ؟! وهل وجهت إليك لوما ؟! وهل طالبتك يوما بألا تفعل ..؟!
- فغر الزوج فاه وقد ازداد غضبه ثم أطبقه وانصرف مغضبا ...!!



----------------------------------
(1)- ابنهما .
(2)- ابنته دونها .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ( 19 )
> 
> - الزوجة تدلل رضيعها وتداعبه ...
> - الزوج يفاجئها : أراك تحبين ابنك(1) هذا أكثر مني ...؟!
> - الزوجة بدهشة : وهل في ذلك من شك ...ما أفعل وقد رُزقت حبه ؟!!
> - احمر وجه الزوج من الغضب بشدة وأخذ يتمتم بكلمات مستنكرة لائمة ...!!
> - الزوجة مدافعة : بالله عليك اصدقني القول - رجاء -   من تحب أكثر أنا أم ابنتك (2)الكبرى ؟!!
> - فأجاب صادقا وقد باغته السؤال : الحق أحبها هي أكثر ....ثم أتم متغيظا : إنها ابنتي ...!!
> - الزوجة متعجبة : سبحان الله ! وهل عارضتك ؟! وهل وجهت إليك لوما ؟! وهل طالبتك يوما بألا تفعل ..؟!
> ...



وما عليها لو كذبت ولم تصارحه من البداية...
أحسب أن الشرع أحل الكذب في مثل تلك المواضع (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم هانئ

> وما عليها لو كذبت ولم تصارحه من البداية...
> أحسب أن الشرع أحل الكذب في مثل تلك المواضع (ابتسامة)


رزقنا الله وكل المسلمين الفقه في الدين آمين
أحسن الله إليك سارة على كريم المرور ..

----------

